# "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!



## Spinn&Jerk (25. August 2007)

Hallo Friedfisch Fans,
wollte mal ein Thema eröffnen das immer alles sehr Aktuell behält und auch über längere Zeit bleibt!

-Montagen
-Beste Köder
-Fanggeschichten
-Tipps Tricks
-Ruten
-Rollen-Futter
-Erfahrung gut und schlecht
-Aktuelles
-u.s.w

wird bestimmt interessant!

Ich fische im moment wenig damit möchte aber wieder anfangen!

Mein Gerät:

Shimano Speedmaster Winkelpicker 240/270cm 40g!
Shimano Gatana 1000Fa mit 0,18 Supertouch Monofiler!

Bin mit dieser Kombo sehr zufrieden!

mfg Marvin


----------



## carpcatcher07 (25. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ICh hab ne Zebco Topic Feeder-rute, 3.6 m, mit ersatzspitze.
Ich hab einfach ne stink normale Stationärrolle genommen, geht genau so gut.
Montage:
Anti tangle mit 18 g futterkorb, 12-14 Haken.
Super auf Brassen, Rotaugen und Rotfedern


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Gute Idee|rolleyes:

Ich fische:
Rute: Spro Bream Buster Medium Heavy Feeder, Mosella Protox Feeder.
Rolle: Shimano Vatana 2500, Spro Red Arc 10300.
Schnur: Spiderwire Super Mono 0,16, 0,18, 0,22.
Futter: Viele von Mosella, und eines wessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt werde ihn aber posten sobald er mir wieder eingefallen ist.
Haken und VGorfächer: Gamatsku haken und Daiwa samurai kommen bei mir zum Einsatz.
In den Größen 6-16. und in allen Farben.

Ja als Montage dient bei mir die sogenannte Dreiecksmontage oder eine einfache Monatge mit einem Casting Boom. 
Die Dreicksmontage ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als eine Große Schlaufe in der ein Einhänger mit dem Futterkorb läuft.

Als besonderen Tip habe ich:
Wenn du auf Brassen angeln willst dann nmm sehr feuchtes Futter das sich erst am Grund auflöst. Denn sonst hat man Wolkenbildung und dann fängt man nur Rotaugen. Der Geschmack des futters sollte so sein das im Frühjahr und Herbst das Futter nicht ganz so süß sein sollte und wenn man im Sommer feedert dann darf es ruhig richtig süß sein.
Auch wichtig finde ich: Je klarer das Wasser desto dunkler das Futter. Denn wenn man bei klarem Wasser mit einem knall gelben Futter fischt wird es eher die Fische verscheuchen.
Natürlich sollte man auch immer auf die selbe Stelle werfen damit man die Fische an einem Paltz hät. 
Wenn es nötig ist sprühe ich noch etwas Lockstoff auf den Korb und zwar Vanille von Sensas. Nie mals das Futter besrühen welches im Futtereimer ist denn wenn der Lockstoff nichts bringt dann hat man das ganze Futer unbrauchbar gemacht.
Was ich als allerwichtigsten Tip ansehe ist die Farbe des Hakens. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn ichMaden auf einen roten Brassenhaken tue das die Fische kaum beissen wollen. Tue ich sie allerdings auf einen silbernen best es wie verrückt. Merke: Die Hakenfarbe sollte dem Köder entsprechen.

Als Köder kommen bei mir Maden, Mais und Würmer zum Einsatz. Manchmal auch Caster und Pinkies aber her die zu erst genannten Köder.

Ja, das wäre es eigentlich fürs erste auch schon:m.

Viele Grüße

FF


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jo finde ich super das ihr dieses Thema gut findet!
Ich fische eig. immer extra mit roten haken und bin trotzdem sehr erfolgreich!

mfg Marvin??


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja??? Das ist bei uns komplett anders wie du oben lesen kannst. Ich werde mich auch bald aufs Feedern spezialisieren#6.
Ich denek ich werde dann noch mal öfters hier rein schreiben.
Ich habe da auch noch ne Frage: Benutzt ihr zum feedern einen Rod-Pod???
Ich nicht aber es kann ja sein das es welche gibt, also..??

FF


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich benutze normale Rutenhalter das klappt auch aber ich werde ab jetzt mal meinen Karpfenrodpod benutzen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Was hat dich zu dieser Entscheidung gebracht??


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@ Feeder-freak?
Meinst du wegen dem RodPod?Wenn ja dann weil ich den Rodpod leichter und stbailer aufstellen kann dieses ewige in den Boden stecken in dem stein sind geht mir zimelich auf den Strich  !

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (25. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich nehme immer ein Dreibein#6#6#6.
Da ist dann eben die Feederablage draufgeschraubt und das Rutenende liegt auf meiner Kiepe oder auf einem anderen Dreibein#6.


----------



## Markus24KP (26. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Klasse Idee, genau das richtige Thema für mich...!

Also ich habe eine Winklepicker Rute Ultimate von Pulsar mit einer mittleren Stationärrolle mit 0,25 monofiler schnur.

Beispielfeedertag Gestern:

6 stunden Feedern : Resultat: 8 Rotaugen und Rotfedern zwischen 10 und 20 cm 
Und eine schöne 30 cm Rotfeder...

Das alles in Zellingen,nähe Würzburg im Main...
Außerdem gesichtet: 3 Kormorane, tausende ( ;-) ) Enten und Schwäne sowie unzählige Kanus und Kajaks...

Gruß Markus


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (26. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hi...

@ feeder-Freak

Hast du eine Normale Sitzkiepe oder eine Mit verstellbaren Beinen und alles Drumm und Drann???

Und wie sollte ich das futter feritg machen wenn ich in einem Gewässer angle das bis 5m tief ist man kann ja eig. nur feedern eher hell oder dunkel??
__________________

Thorben


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nee so eine Plattform hab ich nicht, wie denn auch. So ein Ding kostet 250 Euro+. Das kann ich mir nicht leisten. Außerdem würde sich der Transport vom Auto zum Platz als sehr schwierig gestalten da die Teile ja nicht gerade leicht sind|uhoh:. Ich habe eine ganz normale werde mir aber etwas anderes besorgen da in der noralen die Körbe so platt gedrückt werden.

Ja, wie oben schon geschrieben: Je klarer das Wasser desto heller das Futter. Es macht doch keinen Unterschied ob man in 15 Metern Tiefe aneglt oder in 5 der Platz wäre dann extrem hell. Wenn das Wasser trüb ist dann ist die Futterfarbe im Prinzip egal#6.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Schön das euch das Thema gefällt ich muss demnächst mal wieder Pickern gehen!
Das letzte mal war ich letzten Monat mit einem Freund im Walmer Becken an der Möhne pickern !

Resultat: 1Aal 70cm 600g und 8 Rotaugen das größte 28cm!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (26. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja, ich kann ja nicht. Blöder Gipsarm#q. Fangt ihr nur 8 Rotaugen???
bei uns geht es schlag auf schlag. Wenn es gut läuft hast du ca. 200 Fische am tag.


----------



## esox82 (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Moin,
dann schreib ich auch mal schnell was hier rein,ehe ich zur arbeit muss
also feedern tue ich mit:
rute: sänger spirit one heavy feeder
rolle: sänger specitec runner II
schnur: spiderwire super mono xxx
körbe: +/-100gr
haken: gamakatsu in den längen von 75-100cm,größen 4-16
futter: alles von sensas!!!!!!!(abhängig vom wasser)+eigene futtermischung
montage: futterkorb wird freilaufend an einem karabinerwirbel eingeklingt
diese kombo nehme ich um weiter raus zu werfen

kombo2:
rute: silverman telefeeder(10-60gr)
rolle: mitchell ACX4000
schnur: sänger specitec
körbe:+/-60gr
haken: siehe oben
futter: sihe oben
montage: selbsthakmontage mit antitangle-boom
diese kombo nehme ich um max. 20m raus zu werfen

beide ruten kamen am freitag zum einsatz und verhalfen mir zu 5 schönen klodeckel,futter war u.a. sensas3000 super rivière brèmes,also brassenfutter.bilder kommen nach

mfg Andy


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja in der Möhne ist kein so großer Bestand das sind 10 Rotaugen von 20-30cm schon gut!
Ich gehe auch gerne im datteln-hamm kanal auf Rotaugen pickern aus diesem Kanal ist mein Rekord 48cm!Gefangena uf 16mm Boilie in Scopex!

mfg marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

48cm???? Bist du dir sicher das das keine Döbel sind???
Ich schaue mal was Deutscher Rekord ist...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Wie schwer war das Tier ungefähr???


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ah, ich habe was gefunden:
Also, dein Fisch ist zwar kein Rekordfisch aber es handelt sich schon um ein gigantisches Exemplar#6. Riesen Petri zum Fang ich hab auch in Bild von einem 51er Rotauge.





Der 14jährige Roman Dozenko hat das Angeljahr 2006 mit einem fast unschlagbaren Fang begonnen. Am 04.01.2006 fischte Roman am Sporthafen Neuss mit Maden an einer 18er Monofil. Sein Fang ist neuer Fisch-Hitparade Spitzenreiter, ein riesiges Rotauge mit einer *Länge von 51 cm und einem Gewicht von 5 Pfd. 100g! * Petri Heil und Glückwunsch zum ersten Platz in der Fisch-Hitparade!


----------



## Justhon (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Tach zusammen.

Feedern spricht mich auch sehr an, wir haben uns letztens ne Feederrute und ne neue Rolle geholt...wirklich Erfahrung hab ich aber noch nich..|supergri

Wir fischen folgendes:

Rute: Spro Precision Feeder in 13 Fuß, mit <90gr WG.
Rolle: ABU Cardinal Freerunner 302
Schnur: 30ger Mono is im Moment drauf, aber ich glaub dasses noch zu viel ist. Wie weit würdet ihr  mit der Schnurstärke im Rhein runtergehen?
Körbe/Köder etc: kommt drauf an.

Eigeweiht ist die Combo noch nicht, wird sie aber noch

Ich hab halt noch die Frage zu der Schnur, und folgendes:

Wieviel Gramm Blei sollte ich im Rhein nehmen? Wir wollten zwischen Buhnenfeldern angeln...

MfG Justus


----------



## Justhon (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Das Rotauge ist irre


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Justhon schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Feedern spricht mich auch sehr an, wir haben uns letztens ne Feederrute und ne neue Rolle geholt...wirklich Erfahrung hab ich aber noch nich..|supergri
> 
> ...



Wenn du nicht voll in der Strömung angelst reichen 45 Gramm voll aus.
30er Schnur ist evtl. wirklich zu dick. ich fische von 0,23er-0,28er.

So nun ist es amtlich: Ich habe mich aufs Feedern spezialisiert. War heute beim Händler und habe alles nötige bsort. Für kleines Geld habe ich richtig gutes Zeug bekommen.
Nur noch die banksticks fehlen.- DFie hatten gerade keine Guten da aber ich habe noch ca. 50 euro übrig das dürfte reichen.:m:m:m
Es war echt super!!!

Mein persöhnlciher Tip für euch: Kauft mal die fisherman's Haumarke. Die sind qualitativ in Futterlörben besser als z.b. Mosella. Ich habe sowohl Mosella als auch fisherman's Körbe und die Dinegr von fisherman's sind klar besser. Sind einfach viel sauberer gelötet#6.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Mein Rotauge hatte 1,7kg!
Am Datteln-Hamm Kanal auf Boilie!

mfg marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja, dann war das Rotauge oben wohl noch ne Nummer größer Mein größtest war 34 cm und hatte nen knappen Kilo|rolleyes.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

fischt jemand eig auch die drennan futterkörbe???
ich fische die nur, die habn zwar ihren preis, sind aber echt geil, durch den besonderen schockleader hatte ich noch nie nen abriss



mein tackle schreib ich nachher auch noch rein


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Habe zwei oder dei. Aber für den Preis ind sie mir eigentlich zu teuer. Die 50ct Dinger von fisherman tuen es auch super:m.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich habe so Teile keine Ahnung welche marke einfach ganz normalen draht mit blei ohne farbe!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ist wohl auch die beste Lösung, sowohl preiswert als auch stabil und vor allem ärgert man sich nicht so sehr wenn man ein 50 cent Ding verschießt.

Hab noch mal ne Frage:
Ich habe heute beim Dealer Feedergum gesehen. Ich vermute das das die Schnur bei Würfen mit schweren Körben schützen soll. Oder für was ist das gut???


----------



## Carphunter' (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

hi leute. ich fische auch sehr gern mit der feederrute. meist nur auf karpfen und nur in seen. is immer n geiler drill mit den weichesten zeugs so ca. n 50cm karpfen zu drillen.|bla:

Rute: shimano aero speciment 1 1/4 lbs. (fishe aba meist mit weicherer spitze) 3,65cm

Rolle: shimano nexave 2500fb

Schnur: antares 0,20mm

Köder: fast immer dosenmais

funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Kleiner Nachtrag von dem letzen Ansitz in Holland!Hoffentlich bekomme ich das Bild rein!

<a href="http://www.myimg.de" target="_blank"><img src="http://img7.myimg.de/CIMG4999800x6001a0a8.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

<a href="http://www.myimg.de" target="_blank"><img src="http://img7.myimg.de/CIMG4999800x6001a0a8.jpg" border="0"></a>


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

http://img7.myimg.de/CIMG4999800x6001a0a8.jpg


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Tolle Brasse, sag mal Spinn&Jerk, bist du auch noch Jungangler???


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

http://www.myimg.de/?img=CIMG4999800x6001a0a8.jpg


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*





Ja bin ich und ich kriege diese bilder nicht vernünftig rein!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jetzt geht es doch:vik:. Cool ich auch, ich schätze du bist 14???


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Richtig!
Gut geschätzt!

Ich setze demnächst noch den ganzen Ansitz rein mit Karpfen u.s.w!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (27. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Cool würde mich interessieren|rolleyes.


----------



## Sleech92 (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

hi, 
Ich hab mir vor kurzen jetzt endlich auch mal ne Feederrute zugelegt.
Rute: Riverman Thypon feeder 360
Rolle: Cormoran Corcast Feeder 5PiF
Schnur: Corastrong 0,12

Habe die Combo gleich am nächsten Tag eingeweiht. Es kamen zwar nicht viele Fische bei raus aber große. Ein Brassen 1,73kg und 59cm und ein Döbel 2,0kg und 61cm.
Hätte nicht gedacht, das es so viel Spass macht, da ich zuvor eigendlich vom Friedfischangeln abgeneigt war aber das hat sich geändert.^^

Gruß Max

PS.: Bin auch noch 14^^


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Dann ab in den Jugendangler Laberhread:q.

Du hast also die Corcast???
Ist das die blaue Longcast Rolle von Cormoran???
Ich habe mir auch überlegt mir die zu kaufen:q.
Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen bis jetzt mit der Rolle, und wie ist die Schnurwicklung bei Geflochteen Schnüren???:m

Greetzt FF


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Kauf dir eine shimano Baitrunner oder die Stradic für dei Feeder Rute!

Marvin

Ps:Mein letztes Rotauge schon etwas länger her...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Die Stradic hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst aber irgendwie konnte ich mich nicht zwischen ner Arc, ner Stradic und ner Daiwa Laguna entscheiden.
Naja, ich werde mir die Stradic auf alle Fälle noch mal anschauen und werde mich dann entscheiden. Habe gestern aber noch ne Shimano Sienna beim Dealer für weinig geld gesehen. was haltet ihr von der Rolle???


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Würde er zur stradic raten weil sie eine sehr hohe übersetzung hat!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja bloß leider ist das manchmal auch nicht gut weil das Getriebe schneller kaputtgeht.#t.
Na ich denke dan wird die Stradic wohl die näcshte Rolle sein die ich mir anschaffe. Nochmal ne andere Frage:
Worauf sitzt ihr beim Feedern???


----------



## Master of fishing (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich war am 27.8. mit der fiedeer auf der lauer und habe 2 schöne brassen gafangen mit dem futter von browning m7 heißt es 
ja das war mein fang leider habe ich keine bilder


----------



## Feeder-Freak (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Bitte nicht fiedeer es heißt feeder. Aber Petri zu den Brassen. Wie viel hatten die denn???


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nabend,
bin mehr der "Nebenbeifeederer" wenn beim Karpfenansitz lange nichts geht. An unseren Seen gibt es nur bestimmte Stellen wo man ganz gut fängt. Mehrere 20er -30er Rotaugen sind am Tag drinnen, aber Brassen haben wir noch nie gefangen. Nur einen (geschätzten) 60er Hecht den mein Freund aufgrund seiner Winkelpicker (Spitze 0.5oz) im Geäst verloren hat. Außerdem konnten wir an der gleichen Ecke nen Satzkarpfen 
fangen, welcher wenige cm vor dem Kescher aussschlitzte.
Sitzen tu ich ab morgen auf dem hier: http://www.aurachtaler-anglershop.d...l?d_9734500_Sanger_Anaconda_Carp_Chair333.htm

Grüsse
Chris


----------



## Sleech92 (28. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

sorry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte!
Nochmal zur Rolle. Habe bisher erst 4 mal mit der Cormoran gefischt (komme nicht so oft zum angeln, da die vereinsgewässer weiter weg sind und mich immer jemand fahren muss) und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Schnurverlegung ist auch gut.

Gruß Max


----------



## Feeder-Freak (29. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Aha, na ich denke ich werde mir trotzdem die Stardic holen. Die Cormoran hatte ich zwar schon am Montag glaube ich in der Hand aber dei Stardic machte nen beser eindruck:m.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (29. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Richtig!Übersetzung ist sehr wichtig !


----------



## Fishing King (30. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich Feeder in leichten und mittleren Strömung mit 
Rute:Zebco cool Feeder 2,70m, und einer Cortec von Cormoran 3,00m.
Rolle: Zebco Cool Feeder, Kogha Feeder Ext 2000
Schnur: 0,22 Anaconda
Starke strömung:
Rute:Mosella Impact Titanium Feeder 4,20m 60-100g Wg
Rolle:Kogha Freebite2 2000
Schnur: Schnur von Lidl

Montagen: Seitenarm Montagen oder Anti Tangle Boom.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (30. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

darf ich als aalfeederer hier auch posten?
ach egal ich tus einfach
meine kombis sehn wie folgt aus 
1.
sänger pro-t 3,6m wg -120gr
10er berkley whipsplash<---hoffentlich richtig geschriebn
silverman freebit 3000b 
2.
sänger spirit heavy feeder 3,9m -180gr
öhm die schnur weiß ich grad net is eine fireline cristal aba durchmesser kp
silverman freebit 3000b
3. das beste zum schluss^^
berkley cherrywood feeder 4,8m 240gr 
10er whipsplash
shimano baitrunner aero gte 8000b

meist hab ich die tipischen feeder fische nur als beifang 
barbe pb63cm
döbel 53cm
rotauge um die 20cm
kaulis bis 20cm <--- bin ich stolzdrauf
gründling ca 20cm <--- bin ich auch stolz drauf
und beim aal leider noch 60cm <----soll ich aber bald ändern^^


----------



## Sleech92 (30. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Auf Aal feedern??? wie geht das??? was packste denn da in den Futterkorb rein???



PS.: sorry wenn die Frage n bissl blöd is!!!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich kenne das nur so das dann ein blutmehl Mischnung mit Fischstücken ausgeworfen wird. Eben wie feedern bloß auf Raubfisch.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nicht unbedingt es reicht vollkommen wenn du normal feederst und einfach mit Wurm angelst aber mit Futter!Das Futter lockt die kleinen Fisch,Krebse u.s.w an und dann kommt der Aaal!

mfg Marvin

@ Käptn Nemo,
fischt du geflochtene?
Die Crystal finde ich total schlecht hast du damit gute Erfahrung gemacht!

mfg marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja schon aber diese art von Anfüttern ist sehr uneffektiv. Denn evtl. schnappt sich der Aal einen Fisch aus dem Schwarm oder was noch wahrscheinlicher ist ist das sich ein Fisch aus dem Schwarm den Wurm schnappt.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja gut das stimmt!
Ein Freund von mir hat letztens bei pickern auf 0,12 Vorfach nen 70er Aal gefangen auf 2 Vanille Maden!

mfg Marvin

Psu hast doch bestimmt icq oder?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (30. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nee, Eltern verbiten es mir.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (30. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Achso ja nicht schlimm!
Ich will mal wieder angeln gehen.....

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja??? Mit der Feeder??? Wo??? 
Berichte mal!!! Ich wünsche dir viel dicke Fische und Peri Heil#6#6#6.


----------



## Fishing King (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich habe eine Frage warum benutzt man eigentlich nicht 2 Futterkörbe damit man mehr Futter auf den Platz bekommt?

PS:Schuldige das die Frage so dumm ist.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

:m. Keine ahnung aber ich denke das würde einfach keinen Sinn machen. Wieso soll man mehr Futter einwerfen??? Das macht die Fische doch im Prinzip nur anlocken und nicht sättigen:m.


----------



## Fishing King (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich dachte nur, weil man beim stippen und matchen auch immer viel Futter reinwirft.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Glaub mir beim Feedern wirfst du mehr rein#6.


----------



## Fishing King (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nicht immer, weil man manchmal auch kleine Futerr Körbe benutzt.
Meistens wirft man aber auch sehr viel beim stippen rein.
Aber wollen wir uns jetzt nich darüber streiten.


----------



## Justhon (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Nee, Eltern verbiten es mir.




Sind deine Eltern wirklich _so_ streng?

Das is aber blöd..

Mal ne andere Frage: Es gibt doch so eine Möglichkeit mittels Schnurclip die Schnur beim Wurf auf der Länge zu stoppen, zu der man werfen will (wenn einmal angeworfen).

Ich habs mir in der Rute&Rolle mal durchgelesen, aber ich wills einfach nicht verstehen:m

Kann mir wer helfen?
Ich meine FF hättes auch mal irgendwo angesprochen...


MfG


----------



## Fishing King (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja kann ich.


----------



## Fishing King (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Du musst erst auf die entfernung werfen wo du angeln willst.Dann musst du einfach nach dem Wurf die schnur in den schnurclip einhaken dann holst du ein.Dann wirfst wieder mit genug schwung aus wenn die schnur dann bis zumPunkt geflogen ist wo du die schur ein gehagt ist wird sie im flug gestoppt, weil ja keine schnur mehr genommen werden kann und so nicht weiter fliegt.

PS:Ist zwar etwas blöd erklärt aber das ist eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## Justhon (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Was werden denn da für Clips benutzt?

Ich glaub so hab ichs mir auch in etwa vorgestellt, aber ich kann mir kein Bild von den Clips machen.


Trotzdem schonmal danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Fishing King (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

die clips sind an den Rollen befestigt an der Spule musst du dort suchen.


----------



## Justhon (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Fishing King schrieb:


> die clips sind an den Rollen befestigt an der Spule musst du dort suchen.




Ach, du meinst den Clip der an jeder normalen Spulen dran is?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja genau diese Clips sind das. Wichtig ist aber auch noch das du, wenn die Schnur am Clip angekommen ist (weiss nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll) , mit der Rute nachgehst. D.H. du gehst mit der Rute nach vorne. Wenn du das nicht machst dann dehnt sich die Monofil (wenn es mono ist) und zieht sich dann wieder zusammen. D.H. im Prinzip ziehst du die Schnur zurück. Das kann als Folge ahben das du auf einem völlig andern Platz fischt als du willst.
Bei Geflochtene ist das Problem das sich die Wucht dann direkt auf den Schnurclip überträgt. So habe ich es schon geschafft den ASchnurclip aus der verankerung zu reissen.


----------



## Justhon (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Ja genau diese Clips sind das. Wichtig ist aber auch noch das du, wenn die Schnur am Clip angekommen ist (weiss nicht wie ich es anders ausdrücken soll) , mit der Rute nachgehst. D.H. du gehst mit der Rute nach vorne. Wenn du das nicht machst dann dehnt sich die Monofil (wenn es mono ist) und zieht sich dann wieder zusammen. D.H. im Prinzip ziehst du die Schnur zurück. Das kann als Folge ahben das du auf einem völlig andern Platz fischt als du willst.
> Bei Geflochtene ist das Problem das sich die Wucht dann direkt auf den Schnurclip überträgt. So habe ich es schon geschafft den ASchnurclip aus der verankerung zu reissen.




Oh. Aber warum kann die Schnur durch den Clip nicht weiter auslaufen, nachdem sie die Gewollte stelle erreicht hat?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Weil sie dann an einer bestimmten Stelle fest gehalten wird. Das ist wie als wenn du ein Seil wirfst wo du mit einem Fuß auf einem tück des Seils stehst. Das Seil kann einfach nicht weiter.
Genauso ist es beim Clip#6.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Du kannst auch einfach nach dem du deine Stelle erfolgreich angeworfen ein Gummiband stramm über die Spule wickeln über die Schnur!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (31. August 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich nehm dazu immer einen alten Fahrradschlauch. Der ist satbiler als ein einfaches Gummi#6.


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Beim mir reissen die normalen Gummis immer.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (1. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

So ich hab mir heute nen neues Rollen combo geholt. Und zwar die Chronos Al 6Pif 3000 von Cormoran und als Schnur die Berkley Trilene 0,22. Zum Feedern im Stillwasser#6.
Ist ne schöne Rolle muss man schon sagen#6.


----------



## Fishing King (1. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Und hast schon mit gefischt?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (1. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nee wie denn??? Mit dem blöden Gips kann ich keine Rute halten|uhoh:. Aber die Rolle macht auch so nen super Eindruck. Das ganze gehäuse ist aus Alu, sie ist sehr leichtgängig, es wackelt nix ds Schnurlaufröllchen ist perfekt.
Und die beidne wichtigsten sachen sin: Die Übersetzung ist sehr gut. Ich habe die Spule in weniger als 2 Minuten mit schnur vollgekriegt und die Schnurverlegung ist auch bestens#6.
Die Rolle kommt zwar nicht anj die Arc ran aber für 30 Euro ist diese Rolle fast mit die beste die ich beitze. Einfach nur hammer!!!


----------



## schroe (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Fishing King schrieb:


> Beim mir reissen die normalen Gummis immer.




Für dein Alter recht beachtlich.:q

Ist die BF Police am Pennen?:q


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nana, :m:m:m. Wie schafft man denn sowas??:vik:​


----------



## Lachsy (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Fishing King schrieb:


> Beim mir reissen die normalen Gummis immer.



_TATÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA_



schroe schrieb:


> Ist die BF Police am Pennen?:q



möge man uns verzeihn das wir auch andere Sachen zu tun haben


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

War gestern am Datteln Hamm Kanal ein paar stunden pickern mit meinem vater!
Ergebniss:
15Brassen bis 25cm
5 Rotaugen bis 30cm
1Aal 60cm auf 4 Maden am 0,14er Vorfach!

Meine Combos,

Shimano Speedmaster Winkelpicker 2,40/2,70 bis 40g!
Shimano catana 1000Fa mit 0,20 Kogha Extreme(Das einzige was ich von Kogha fisch oder besitze sonst kaufe ich da aufkeinenfall was von)!

Von meinem Vater,
Ladoga Sert bis 40gr!
D.A.M Quicke 1000Ra mit Kogha Extreme Schnur 0,20!

mfg Marvin

Ps:Best Köder Rotwurm!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Dickes Petri zu den Fischen#6#6#6.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jo danke war echt geil Aal auf Winkelpicker mein Vater hatte einen super Drill am feinen Gerät!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich hab mal mitgekriegt wie einer aus unserem Verein mit ner Ultraleichten Spinne nen Graskarpfen vin nem Meter gedrillt hat. Hat ihn sogar ans Ufer gekriegt. Nach 2 Stunden^^. Aber dann waren zwei Kescher zu kleine und der Fisch konnte sich befreien:m.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich hab mit den aalen nie nen richtigen drill
1. aner heavyfeeder merkt man die kleinen kaum
2. gegen ne 10er geflochtene hauptschnur kommen die kleinen net an
3.ich fang nur kleine -.-


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Punkt 3: Das ist wohl das wichtigste:m


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

kann man so sehn nen kumpel fischt die vicher mir ner 5er bolo pose und 23er mono der hat dann doch ne art drill^^


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Könnte man so sagen^^. Aber ob das für die Fische so gut ist wenn dann mal so eine Montage abreisst.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

macht er nie wenn einer drann is holt er den da raus!
ihm kommt zugute das die weseraale nen dachschaden habn davon sich zuverstecken wenn sie gebissen halten die garnix die ziehn immer ins freiewasser...

um mal wieder ontopic zu kommen kennt einer nen aalglöckchen das sich nich bei jeden dritten wurf in die schnur einklingt?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nee, soweit ich weiss nicht.... Aber mal ne Frage: Wofür brauchst du Aalglöckchen zum Friedfischangeln???


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@ Käptn Nemo,

1.Nimm ne leichtere Rute.
2.Nimm ne Mono Schnur
3.Fang größere Fische =)

mfg Marvin


----------



## Fishing King (5. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hier ist es wohl doch net mehr so aktuell.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (5. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@FF die brauch ich weil ich nachts die rute so schlecht sehen kann und nur zu reagieren wenn ich das ins wasser falln der rute höre is zu spät...
@Spinn&jerk 
1.wirf mal mit ner bolorute nen krallenblei auf min50m
2.bissl blöd fürn anhieb und meine hänger werden immer ansuferbefördert da stören sie mich nicht weiter...
3. die beißen eh immer dann wenn se wolln da hab ich keinen einfluß drauf


----------



## Justhon (5. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@Der Sache mit dem Aalglöckchen:

Tus doch einfach nach dem Auswerfen dran!:q


Die Dinger fliegen genial...locker 30 Meter wenn man durchzieht und das Glöckchen an der Spitze vergisst#6


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Fishing King schrieb:


> Hier ist es wohl doch net mehr so aktuell.




@ Fishkind

was meinst du mit nicht aktuell?
Was ich noch los werden wollte eine Abhaakmatte gibts ab 10Euro kauf dir mal eine okay?Das wurde schon zum 1000mal angesprochen und allen gehts aufen ******!Aber ich sags immer wieder!

LEUTE NEHMT EINE ABHAAKMATTE!
|krach: |krach: |krach:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@ Käptn Nemo

war nicht böse gemeint =)!

mfg >Marvin


----------



## esox82 (7. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> @ Fishkind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oder ins wasser steigen!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja das stimmt wenn er dann weg springt dann machts ja nichts dann ist er weg =)!

Aber Abhaakmatten kosten 10Euro verstehe nicht warum das nicht geht!?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Justhon (9. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Tach zusammen....waren heut mal am Rhein, unsere neue Feeder mit dabei...aus welchem Grund auch immer ist eine der frei Spitzen gebrochen#t:c


Naja, gefangen haben wir nichts..und Futter haben wir auch noch übrig, deshalb die Frage:

Kann ich das angefeuchtete Futter nochmal einfrieren und verwenden?

MfG


----------



## Feeder-Freak (9. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nein, es fängt nur an zu gammeln und das ist dann nichtmehr so toll:v|uhoh:.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (9. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

muss ich dann wohl immer im dunkeln nachm auswerfen rumfrimmeln...na toll dann hab ich ja wenigstens ne beschäftigung beim nachtangeln^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Das ist quatsch kalr kannstd du das Futter trocknen und dann einfrieren aber nur wenn du keine Maden im Futter hattest aber die kann man ja rausnehmen mit einem Sieb!

mfg MArvin


----------



## Zalt1990 (9. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich hab mormentan nur ne billige DAM Winckelpicker die beim werfen immer auseinander geht xD aber Weinachten gibts Shimano Speedmaster !!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nacharmer^^


----------



## Zalt1990 (9. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nichts Nacharmer ich will nur Qulität^^!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Schon klar das wollen wir alle aber ich glaube da wo du sie kaufen willst ist sie nicht mehr auf Lager|kopfkrat|muahah:

mfg Marvin


----------



## Zalt1990 (9. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nein sag sowas nicht |splat:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Naja zum Thema ich werde in den nächsten Tagen einen Schönen Bericht hier reinschreiben mit vielen Interessanten Montagten,Tipps,was für Haken und Köder u.s.w!Mit vielen Fotos hoffe wird euch gefallen dannach kann man ein wenig diskutieren und austauschen was das zeug hält |krach:  aber friedlich|wavey:!

mfg Marvin

Ps:Bis bald.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Das ist quatsch kalr kannstd du das Futter trocknen und dann einfrieren aber nur wenn du keine Maden im Futter hattest aber die kann man ja rausnehmen mit einem Sieb!
> 
> mfg MArvin




Ich hab das einmal gemacht. Getrocknet Maden raus und nach ein paar Tagen war das Futter statt braun weiss bzw. an manchen Stellen grün|bigeyes:v. ich würde mir neues kaufen aber naja da gehen wohl die Erfahrungen ausseinander. Kann auch sein das evtl. das Futter anderweitig nass geworden ist.


----------



## Schlei+Aal angler (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Ich hab das einmal gemacht. Getrocknet Maden raus und nach ein paar Tagen war das Futter statt braun weiss bzw. an manchen Stellen grün|bigeyes:v. ich würde mir neues kaufen aber naja da gehen wohl die Erfahrungen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ah ja, könntest du es jetzt mal bitte sein lassen hier Leute zu beleidigen??? Übrigens wie soll ich dir denn im Chat was schreiben wenn du mich ignorierst???


----------



## Achim_68 (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

So liebe Leute, ich guck mir das Schauspiel hier nicht mehr all zu lange an. Wenn ihr Euch beleidigen wollt trefft Euch auf ne Limo beim nächsten La Fee - Konzert und macht das da aus. Hier hört das jetzt sofort auf...ansonsten wird es ungemütlich!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> So liebe Leute, ich guck mir das Schauspiel hier nicht mehr all zu lange an. Wenn ihr Euch beleidigen wollt trefft Euch auf ne Limo beim nächsten La Fee - Konzert und macht das da aus. Hier hört das jetzt sofort auf...ansonsten wird es ungemütlich!



Was soll diese Kinderei überhaupt? #q
Wenn meinen sie damit,welche Leute meine ich?? ;+

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Dieser Thread sollte und wird ab jetzt friedlich und sachlich weiter geführt okay?

Es geht nur noch um  ANGELN!
Nicht um                  STRESS!

Okay ;+;+;+?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jap, ist ok.:vik:
Es ist auch schon alles geklärt und jetzt geht es hoer ohne STRESS weiter dieser Thread ist nämlich sehr informativ!!!!


Ich habe nochmal ne Frage:
Gibt es eigentlich auch billigere Plateus bzw. Plattformen???
ich ahbe nämlich bi jetzt immer nur sehr teure gesehen die so um die 300 Euro gekostet haben|uhoh:.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Kann man auch selber bauen =)

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jetzt echt??? Hast du mal ne Bauanleitung???


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Oder ich frag mal anders: Hat jemand eine gute Idee wie man sowas machen könnte??? ich meine das sollte ja schon stabil sein da es ja einiges tragen müsste...^^


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich scheib hier mal meinen "testbericht" zum angeln mit mehlwürmern 

ich war 6h angeln und es tat sich nix nur die mehlis waren ohne jede spitzenbewegung nach eiser zeit <---maden halten die locker aus wech halten wohl einfach nich am haken...
ich habe absichtlich ohne zu füttern gefischt! um zu sehen ob die mehlis irgendwas anlocken und fangen können dem war leider net so -.- naja egal gibt ja noch einiges im zoogeschäft was man mal zum baden übereden kann^^ nächstes mal werdens rosenkäferlarven sein<--- für die hab ich auch wenn sie am wasser versagen ne verwendung^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> nächstes mal werdens rosenkäferlarven sein<--- für die hab ich auch wenn sie am wasser versagen ne verwendung^^




Selber essen :q:q!
Nein Scherz was machst du mit den Dingern?
Hattest du den Bisse auf die Mehlis!?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Selber essen :q:q!
> Nein Scherz was machst du mit den Dingern?
> Hattest du den Bisse auf die Mehlis!?
> 
> mfg Marvin


 
entweder ins Aq zu den sonnenbarschen in den teich damit zu den rotfedern und co. oda in die rosen vom nachbarn

auf mehli wa tote hose ich weiß nich obs die schuld der mehlis war oder die der stelle aber auch an ner miesen stelle sollte es in 6h wenigstens mal zuppeln...#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Du hättest ja Maden mitnehmen können dann hätte man wenigstens gesehen ob die darauf besser beißen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

hät ich getan wenn ich welche gehabt hätte....


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> hät ich getan wenn ich welche gehabt hätte....



Schade das wäre der perfecte Versuch gewesen um zusehen ob sie doch beißen:q

mfg Marvin


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@ Feeder-Freak 

Stimmt ich finde es auch Interessant mal sone Plattform Selber zu Bauen !!:vik: :l:l


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

jap nächstes mal gehst zum aalnerven in meine lieblingsbuhne vorher dann die rosenviechers badn...ma schaun was geht


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Gehe in 2 Wochen einen Karpfeansitz über 3 Tage machen!
Wollte nebenbei noch ohneende pickern habe mir da so ein Mix zusammengebastelt was meint ihr,

2500g TopSecret Stillwasser
 500g Paniermehl
1000g Maismehl
500g Haselnussmehl
500g Kokusraspeln

was meint ihr?


mfg Marvin


----------



## Käptn Nemo (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

nen bissl wenig für 3 tage....evtl...


----------



## Schlei+Aal angler (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

nein nicht das ich wüsste kennste mich noch jezt gez ja ne feedi vonSchlei+Aal angler


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Gehe in 2 Wochen einen Karpfeansitz über 3 Tage machen!
> Wollte nebenbei noch ohneende pickern habe mir da so ein Mix zusammengebastelt was meint ihr,
> 
> 2500g TopSecret Stillwasser
> ...



Ehm, ich habe da so meine bedenken#t. Das Futter ist das eine Fertigmischung oder ein Grundfutter wo man noch sachen beimischen kann???
Wennne s ferzig-Futter ist dann kann es sein das sich die Lockstoffe von dem Futter und dem ander zeugs vermischen und das ist dann so als wenn sich die beiden Lockstoffe aufheben würden.
Also zu fertig-Futter nie anderes Zeug mischen^^#6.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Schlei+Aal angler schrieb:


> nein nicht das ich wüsste kennste mich noch jezt gez ja ne feedi vonSchlei+Aal angler


 

öhhm was möchtest du uns damit mitteilen?#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Schlei+Aal angler (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

zghjhj


----------



## Käptn Nemo (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Schlei+Aal angler schrieb:


> zghjhj


 
so etwas hatte ich befürchtet#q;+#q


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Sag mal   Aal+angler  was willst du hier im AB überhaupt ich werde mich über dich beschweren!Du schreibst nur wirres Teils beleidigendes Material und das brauchen wir nicht!

mfg Marvin(Zu aak+angler nicht)


----------



## Käptn Nemo (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Sag mal Aal+angler was willst du hier im AB überhaupt ich werde mich über dich beschweren!Du schreibst nur wirres Teils beleidigendes Material und das brauchen wir nicht!
> 
> mfg Marvin(Zu aak+angler nicht)


:m|good:|muahah:#x


----------



## Stippi (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

So heute wieder mit der heavy Feeder draußen gewesen. Hab in der Werra 2 Forellen:vik: und nen Döbel bekommen. Alles auf Made mit nem Madenkörbchen. Dann an den see und nen mikrigen 1Pfund Brassen und nen Rotauge. Trotzdem eigentlich ganz ok:m


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jup, Petri Heil#6.
Aber die Brasse sieht doch gößrr aus als ein Pfund.|bigeyes
Oder sieht die auf dem Bild nur so aus...
ich find die sieht viel größer aus...


----------



## Stippi (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ach klar das ist ne normal 5 Pfünder. Die ist doch nur in meiner Signatur. Die ist vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

:m:m:m Peinlich, peinlich^^. naja, egal^^.
Was fischst du für Futter???


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich angel nicht gerne mit Madenkörben finde die nicht wirklich gut!
Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Stippi (11. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Fische eigentlich nur damit weil ich zu faul bin futter anzumischen.#c Naja also ich hab heute mit dem ding nach 10 min den ersten Biss bekommen und dann nach weitern 10 den nächsten.
Bin gerade erst ins Feedern eingestiegen. Fische sonst mit der Bolo.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Achso okay dann muss ich es ja doch mal probieren!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (12. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich habe nicht ganz so tolle Erfahrung mit solchen Körben gemacht. Mein Problem bei diesen Körben war immer das immer ein paar Maden im Korb noch drinne waren#t.
Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich das unter Wasser sich nicht alle Maden befreien können.
Außerdem lockt Lockfutter besser^^#6.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (12. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

leider kann ich euch sonntag keinen bericht üer die rosenkäferlarven <---geiler name
schicken -.- waren nicht da im grschäft...
nun werd ich notgedrungen schwarzkäferlarven baden^^ sehn eigentlich aus wie mutierte mehlis....


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Okay wir warten auf Erfolge vielleicht fängste ja was drauf!
Berichte dann sofort interessiert mich sehr!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Kaljan (12. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1757628#post1757628 
habt ihr vllt irgendwie hilfe für mich ? #h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Okay am Besten guckst du mal hier http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...der335m366m396m&cName=Ruten-FeederQuiverruten

oder hier 
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...rFeeder275m518m&cName=Ruten-FeederQuiverruten

Beides sind Top Ruten der erste Link geht zur Hyperloop Feeder um die 60Euro
Der zweite Link geht zu Speedmaster Serie die von allen Shimano Ruten die beste Serie ist(so finde ich zumindestens bei Feeder,Match und Winkelpicker,bei Spinnruten seihst anders aus) die Speedmaster geht auf die 140Euro zu!

mfg Marvin 

Ps:Kann dir nur empfehlen das du dir die Speedmaster holst den wer billig kauft der kauft 2 mal!


----------



## Käptn Nemo (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

jo werd berichten kann aba erst samstag los in der schulzeit hab ich nich ganz soviel zeit zum nachtangeln...leider....


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hm, mitCormoran Rollen bin ich eher vorsichtig... Ich habe eine Chronos Al und bin eigentlich zufrieden^^. Die Rolle ist robust und die Bremse ist auch gut. schnuerverlegegungt #6.
Ich wüder dennoch eher zu einer Red Arc greifen...#6


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hm, mitCormoran Rollen bin ich eher vorsichtig... Ich habe eine Chronos Al und bin eigentlich zufrieden^^. Die Rolle ist robust und die Bremse ist auch gut. schnuerverlegegungt #6.
> Ich wüder dennoch eher zu einer Red Arc greifen...#6



im welchem preirahmen liegt die und wo kann ich sie mir holen


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

hättet ihr vllt eine rolle für mich , die ich bei askari holen kann , weil ich meine feederrute da holen möchte und dann könnte ich gleich die rolle mitbestellen . 
thx im vorraus 

mfg kaljan|wavey:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Beide liegen ungefähr im Rahmen von ca. 50-60 Euro. Die gibt es eigentlich in jedem I-Net shop pder beim Dealer#6.


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

hättest du vllt eine rolle,bei askari, für mich für die browning ambition feeder ? 
weil ich weiß nicht, was man da so nehmen kann .


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich schaue mal ok???


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

alles klärchen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]103483.85.585 , [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]087935.85.585,   [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]087931.85.585, [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]110386.85.585 , [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]087788.85.585

Das sind die Rollen die ich gefunden habe und gut finde. Ein paar kenne ich aus dem Laden und vom Gewässer#6.
[/FONT]


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ok, danke F-F, ich werde sie mir mal jetzt anschauen.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Sind eigentlich alles gute Rollen. ich denke du wirst schon was finde... Allerdings Qualität ist nicht billig...


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]110387 die könnte ich mir vorstellen, vom preislichen und so von der optic und von der beschreibung . 

mfg kaljan 
[/FONT]


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> ... Allerdings Qualität ist nicht billig...



also die rollen sprengen ja meine preisvorstellungen erheblich . 
ich wollte so um die 30 € ausgeben , weil ich auch andere arten der angelei betreibe. ...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Shimao Catana oder Okuma Exide EXR 30. In der Preisklasse unschlagbar#6.


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

mir gefällt die Shimano Sienna FB. ich denk mal , dass ich mir die hole, aber ich werde erst mal bei meinem dealer nachgucken .


----------



## Kaljan (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

aber welche rollengröße soll ich zum feedern nehmen ???


----------



## Käptn Nemo (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

falls es interessiert nen kurzer zwischenbericht zu den schwarzkäferlarven:
hab nen paar ins Aq gegeben die sonnenbarsche und die kleinen kois sind ihnen nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hallo zusammen !!!|wavey: 
Ich habe mir jetzt sämtliche Beiträge durchgelesen, und bin echt positiv überrascht wie viele " Jungangler " sich für das schönste aller hobbys begeistern :m


So jetzt ein Tipp: Ich habe was von Aalglöckchen gelesen, ich bin der meinung die haben beim feedern nichts verloren!
1. sie machen zu viel radau!
2. sie behindern beim wurf, spätestens beim dritten ist die Schnur darin hoffungslos verwickelt!

Es gibt extrem kleine Knicklichthalter die mann einfach an die Spitze clipt, so kann mann nachts selbst die feinsten bisse sehen ohne gleich den nachbarn mit dem " nervigen "gebimmel zu stören!!#u

         gruß aus Castrop


----------



## Käptn Nemo (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

dumm is nur wenn man durchfischt...und dabei lann man ja schlecht immer auf die spitze gucken(leider)


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> dumm is nur wenn man durchfischt...und dabei lann man ja schlecht immer auf die spitze gucken(leider)


 
Feedern ist ne Konzentrations Sache des wegen ist es ja nicht so einfach!


----------



## Käptn Nemo (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

14h schaff ich leider net...und im dunkeln dauert das ganze noch länger....und so werd ich wenigstens wach wenn ich mal im stuhl eingedöst bin 

ps: ich angel nur nachts mit glocke


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

das ist schon klar das das nicht geht ! wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe noch nie eine ganze nacht durchgefeedert, meistens nur so lange bis die konzentratoin nachlässt! da kommen dann zwei Grundruten auf den Rod Pod mit E-Bissanzeigern!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@ Schleienjäger,
Aalglöcken benutze ich aus Prinzip nie!
Für mih ist die Zeit der Aalglocken vorbei E-Bissanzeiger sind jetzt da und haben viele Vorteile!

mfg Marvin

Ps:Was hälst du von der Speedmaster heavy Feeder 3,90-180euro möchte mir die holen!
Habe bereits die Shimano Speedmaster Winkelpicker 2,40/2,70 40g!


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

also da ich nur in Seen und in unseren Kanälen angel Brauch ich keine heavy Feeder( ist doch eher was für den Rhein ) 

Von Shimano besitze ich eigentlich nur Rollen der Aero serie von 1000- 3000er und eine Matschrute 4,50 Masterfish!


----------



## Käptn Nemo (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

e-bissanzeiger hab ich auch nur hat meine karpfenrute sich verleg und das geld für ne neue wenn dann will ich ne vernüftige^^


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich wollte die Heavy Feeder fürs schwere Feedern und fürs Karpfenangeln nehmen!Natrülich auch für Hecht an der Pose u.s.w ne Heavy Feedre ist ein alles könner!

Ps:Mit einem 20gr Korb und der HEavy Feeder sehe ich immer noch die feinsten Bisse die Spitze hat ja nur 3.0oz das Rückrat liegt ehr im hintereren Teil der Rute!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Käptn Nemo (13. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ein weiterer grund ist das mir meine glöckchen;ist geschmackssache, sympatischer sind die wecken mich wesentlich sanfter als der brüllende e-fiepser<---den ton hasse ich das was danach kommt nich^^


----------



## Feeder-Freak (14. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Kaljan schrieb:


> aber welche rollengröße soll ich zum feedern nehmen ???



Ich denke ne 3000#6. Damit war ich immer auf dem richtigen Pfad. Karpfen bis 3kg. gingen locker, falls mal was großes beist hast du noch genügend Reserve, du kannst weiter werfen usw. ich denke ne 3000 geht in Ordnung#6.


----------



## Kaljan (14. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Ich denke ne 3000#6. Damit war ich immer auf dem richtigen Pfad. Karpfen bis 3kg. gingen locker, falls mal was großes beist hast du noch genügend Reserve, du kannst weiter werfen usw. ich denke ne 3000 geht in Ordnung#6.



alles klar !! :m 
danke für die hilfe ! 

Was ich noch fragen wollte, fängt man auch im herbst beim feedern gut oder wie schauts aus , weil wenn ich mir jetzt ne feeder kaufe und dann warten müsste bis zur geeigneten "saison" , wäre  es auch nicht so schick für mich 

Mfg kaljan


----------



## Kaljan (14. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

was sagt ihr zu der *Daiwa Regal 4i* in der 3500 ausführung  (bei askari[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] 095256)[/FONT],zum feedern?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Klar kannst du im herbst feedern#6.
Hm, von der Daiwa bin ich nicht ganz so angetan... ich wüdre dann doch ehr die Sienna nehmen#6.


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Klar kannst du im herbst feedern#6.



is die ausbeute/beißlaune besser oder wie ?!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nee, das würde ich nicht sagen aber du kannst immer noch gut fangen#6. Beste Ergebnisse hatte ich im frühen Sommer wenn sich das Wasser langsam erwärmt#6.
Jetzt ziehen sich die Fische schon langsam in tiefere Regionen zurück. Ich würde dann schon ein bisschen weiter vom Ufer weg fischen#6.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

du kannst auch im winter noch fangen denk immer dran nur die angel die im wasser ist ann fangen!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jap, im Winter kann man auch fangen aber nicht so gut wie in den anderen Jahrerzeiten. Wenn du Rotaugen fangen willst im Winter solltest du salziges Futter nehmen#6.


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ok, danke für den tipp!!! 
ich habe grade noch eine rolle endeckt *EXORI X.STAR II+II IMPERIAL  FD  *das is die doppelspulrolle , aber ich weiß nicht ob sie mit der browning ambition harmonieren wird |uhoh:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Sry, aber ich finde dieses Doppelspulen-Ding absolouten Müll!!!:r
Ich glaube fast jeder Angler wirde eine normale ein spulige Rolle einer 2-spuligen vorziehen. Ich denke es wird ohne ende Perücken geben und sonderlich satbil kann das auch nicht sein#d.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Sry, aber ich finde dieses Doppelspulen-Ding absolouten Müll!!!:r
> Ich glaube fast jeder Angler wirde eine normale ein spulige Rolle einer 2-spuligen vorziehen. Ich denke es wird ohne ende Perücken geben und sonderlich satbil kann das auch nicht sein#d.


|good:
ich würde meiner baitrunner gegen keine doppelspulenrolle eintauschen never! sowas kommt mir net an die angel|abgelehn


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Sry, aber ich finde dieses Doppelspulen-Ding absolouten Müll!!!:r
> Ich glaube fast jeder Angler wirde eine normale ein spulige Rolle einer 2-spuligen vorziehen. Ich denke es wird ohne ende Perücken geben und sonderlich satbil kann das auch nicht sein#d.



#q#q#q#d#d|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

hmm... das is auch ne sache mit der rolle , oh man 

Bei meinem dealer is nix gutes , so find ich nix , das is ja zum :c 
dann werde ich mich mal montag zu meinem anderen dealer begeben , der müsste was haben


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

die feederrute werde ich mir auf gar keinen fall bei askari holen #d  ,weil mir die letzte zeit nur schei** erzählt wird von askari, dass einer eine rute bestellt und eine komplett andere bekommt. 
Da war ich gestern bei meinem dealer und er kann die bestellen , bloss ich muss 5 € mehr zalhen als bei askari , für die rute. 
Aber besser 5 € mehr und beratung und auch gleich das richtige produkt


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jap, würde ich auch machen|supergri.
Also ich würd weiterhin dir zur ner Red Arc raten die kostet zwar mehr aber dafür hast du dann was für ner lange zeit.


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Also ich würd weiterhin dir zur ner Red Arc raten die kostet zwar mehr aber dafür hast du dann was für ner lange zeit.



Die würde ich auch nehmen , wenn du sie mir bezahlst :q 
Ich werde , wie gesagt, bei meinem 2. dealer nachschaun , als ich mich das letzte mal dort erkundigt habe, hat er mir eine schicke rolle, glaub ich auch von spro gezeigt. 

mfg kaljan


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Aha, weisst du noch wie die heisst???
Wenn nicht hier habe ich noch ne schicke Rolle in deinen Budget gefunden. Duie ahbe ich auch aber ne Nummer kleiner^^. Aber die Rolle ist echt spitze^^.http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...aFA&xploidID=091b4349316a42688ab5b441733e9d7c
Ich ahbe die 2500 und die ist auch super. Di 4000 hatte ich auch schon in der hand und die machte den gleichen robusten Eindruck wie die 2500^^.


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

das is ja mal was gutes. 
aber ich werd erstmal bei meinem dealer gucken .


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Also ich kann dir diese Rolle wirklich nur wärmstens empfehlen:g. Die hat sogar nen 90er hecht ausgehalten und das wills chon was heissen...


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich hab mich entschieden mein budget auf 40 € zu erweitern, da eine vernünftige rolle auch ihren preis hat....


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Dann schau ich mal bei ebay ob ich was finde^^. Ist es dir egal ob die Rolle gut und gebraucht ist???


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Stradic-...ryZ56713QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die Rolle ist gebarcuht aabbbbberrr: ich ahbe von vielen luten gehört das diese  Role super ist. und hir ist sie extrem billig zu haben...


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich hol mir lieber eine neue, wo ich weiß , dass nix dran ist und wo ich weiß , dass ich bei problemen zum dealer gehen kann und das da regeln kann .. ...  
aber danke für deine mühe 

mfg kaljan


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ok,#6. Soll ich für dich dann evtl. noch nehn paar I-Net shops durchwühlen???


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

im moment noch nicht |rolleyes


----------



## Feeder-Freak (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Na gut. Lass mich aber wissen was du dir letztendlich gekauft hast, ja???|bla:


----------



## Kaljan (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

das auf jedenfall , ich lass mir dann am montag die browning ambition feeder vom meinem dealer bestellen und dannach gehts gleich zu meinem 2. dealer  auf die rollenjagd.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Bestellt euch bei ebay keine gebrauchten Rollen oder Ruten!
Es gibt meist keine Garantie u.o Rücknahme also lasst es!!!!!

Ich war heute am Kanal an meiner üblichen  Stelle wo wir letztes mal wie ich auch berichtete eine aal und 20 Brasen fingen!
Wir sind heute morgen noch schnell zum Dealer Maden und Futter kaufen dann sind wir auch schon los und haben angefangen zu pickern nach c.a 10min das erste Rotauge c.a 35-40cm und gut 1kg schwer dann nach 1min noch so ein prächtiges Rotauge 5min später ein c.a 25cm Rotauge und dann war für 6std. vorbei wir haben noch 2-3Bisse das wars weiß einer warum?

mfg Marvin

Ps:Bilder Folgern vom großen Rotauge!


----------



## Blackshark91 (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

war heute mit meinem Verein am Rhein, erstemal mit meiner neuen Feederrute geangelt |stolz:eine Ultimate Bionic Ultra Heavy Feeder und die wurde heute richtig beansprucht von ... ein 23cm Brassen ^^ biss konnte man mit der mittleren Spitze aber trotzdem sehr gut erkennen.


----------



## Justhon (15. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nabend....ist es normal, dass die Heavy-Feederspitze von einer Rute mit 90 WG schon bei 60g Körbchen+Futter im halbkreis durchhängt?


Das kam uns am Rhein etwas sehr komisch vor...

MfG


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja ist es alles normal!

Viele denken eine Heavy Feeder Rute wäre steif und man würde sogut wie keine Bisse mehr erkennen das stimmt so nicht ganz weil die Heavy Feeder Ruten nur ein starkes Rückrat  haben die Spitze ist im Endeffekt Schwabelig von der Shimano Speedmaster Winkelpicker von der ich auch eine besitze sind Spitzen 0,5   1,0  1,5oz dabei bei 40g Wurfgewicht bei der Heavy Feeder Speedmaster sind 3,0 3,5 4,0 dabei bei einem WG von 160g!
Also ist eine Heavy Feeder Rute eig. nicht undsensible sondern nur am Anfangsstück sehr stark die Spitze ist und bleibt weich und gut zur Bisserkennung!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Käptn Nemo (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

so bin wieder da von test der schwarzkäferlarven#h
ich muss sagen das mich die tierchen doch mehr oder minder überrascht habn|rolleyes aba dazu lest am besten den bericht:q
also dann:
samstag um 18:00 kam ich an meier lieblingsbuhne an
um 18:28 waren die beiden ruten im wasser
eine mit 25gr stabblei an den buhnenkop
die andere mit pose auch auf grund in die buhne
das wetter wa klasse nur nachts zu kalt...#d ging von 18°C auf 8° runter das wasser war schon recht klar wie jedes jahr verlegt sich um diese zeit das plankton...
erstmal tat sich nix und ich baute den rest meiner unterkunft für die nacht auf 
um 20:05 bekam ich einen aaltypischen biss auf die buhnenkop angel der dann damit endete das der haken blank war 
schwarzkäferlarven halten nich ganz so gut wie würmer am haken
um 20:25 das selbe spiel nur diemal mit der pose sie bewegte meines ermessens nach nis so stark das ich nen richtigen biss erkennen konnte auch hier wahr der köder wech
also endgültig: *bei schwarzkäferlarven früher als bie taui anhauen!!!*
um 20:35 kamm nen rabiater biss am buhnenkop den ich jedoch auch nich verwandeln könnte (legte grad die andere rute aus) der köder wa jedoch noch recht gut in schuss 
dann kam erstmal mit ausnahme einer fledermaus die meine schnur fressen wollte nix mehr bis...
23:21 inzwischen lag ich gemütlich im zelt es war einfach zu kalt draußen! 
biss!!! das knicklicht an der spitze der buhnenkoprute verlagerte seinen aufenthaltsort einerhalb einersekunde von 3,5m überwasser auf 30cm im wasser|bigeyes beim versuch danach in schallgeschwindigkeit das zelt zu verlassen zerstörte ich meinen schlafsack#q als ich dann das rodpod reriecht hatte merkte ich das mein posen rute verschwunden war |bigeyes jedoch hatte ich keine zeit mich darüber zu ärgern den aus der rute am buhnenkop war noch druck also aufnehmen füllung aufnehmen anhieb wiederstand wie nen sack mehl;+
plötzlich merkte ich das jeweiter ich die buhnenkop angel einholte ein kleiner leuchtender punkt auf mich zukam|kopfkrat|bigeyes
im licht der lampe stellte sich dann heraus das ich meine eigene verschollene angel gedrillt hatte an der ein fisch hing|bigeyes
an eine aufnahme des drills mitder zweit angel war nicht zu denken da dort ja das blei der anderen in zusammenarbeit mit dem vorfach einen beachtlichen knoten verbriziert hatte:c
nun musste der fisch ja trotzdem raus also wurde die schnur mit der hand weiter aingeholt und allenumständen eine barbe gelandet|stolz:
den rest der nacht tat sich nichts mehr was ja nach dem trubbel den die barbe verursacht hatte auch nachvollziehbar ist#t
die barbe maß 59cm und wog 1,4kg
die hoffnung das in den morgenstunden noch etwas beißen könnte zersörte ein 50 vögel starker kampftrupp der kormorane#q:e|motz:somit wurde der test dann nach deren erscheinen auch beendet
mein fazit der aktion:
*immer den freilauf einschalten und schwarzkäferlarvn sind ein brauchbarer köder wenn man kleinfische umgehn will*
und nächste woche sin die rosenkäferlarven drann:g


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Echt geiler Bericht wirklich schön was du da machst!
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


Ps:Nimmst du die Vicher lebendig?
und was kosten die den?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Oetri heil zur Barbe^^. Na dann sind die Schwarzkäferlarven doch für was gut. Um die eigene Rute wieder einzufangen...|supergri


----------



## Käptn Nemo (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

die schwarzkäferlarven hab ich für 2;50 gekauft in nem Aq-shop einfach ma da fragen die besorgen dir die schon sind eigentlich für terarienviechers als futter gedacht
die sind so 3,5cm lang und 5mm dick
wenn intresse besteht kann ich mich auch daran versuchen die viecher als bild reinzustelln


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Joa, würde mich schonmal interessiern^^#6.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

gut kann aba nen bissl dauern mus erst mutti überedn welche zu machn...
so langsam brauch ich doch ne eigene cam...
aba erstmal nen vernüftigen schlafsack   der alte is ja nu tod -.- brrrr wa das dann kalt...

achja wenn ihr noch vorschläge hab was ich noch probehalber in der weser baden kann dann schreibs mir mal die nächsten beiden male sind aba schon vergeben an tote minimäuse und rosenkäferlarven (die mäuse nur bei hochwasser)


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Diese Larven von irgendwelchen Käfern Engerlinge oder so heissen die glaube ich^^, die sehen aus wie große Maden^^.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Diese Larven von irgendwelchen Käfern Engerlinge oder so heissen die glaube ich^^, die sehen aus wie große Maden^^.


das sind die larven von maikäfern#6
die werden mehr oder minder riesengroß ne richtige eiweißbombe:q nur leben die leider untertage was ihre beschafung recht schwermacht die ernähren sich glaub ich von wurzeln und so
die rosenkäferlarven sehn genau so sind nur kleiner
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engerling


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich werde im nächsten Frühjahr auf alle Fälle mal bei der Gartenarbeit auf die Suche gehen und sie am See mal testen. Werde vom Erfolg berichten^^.#6
Ich denke da wird schon was gehen. ich meine die sind wie du schon sagtest voller eiweiß und ich denke so ne Riesen-Made wird die Fische schon anlocken^^#6.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

wirst denk ich net genuch finden um ne ganze session nur mit dehnen zu fischen...
kommt aba drauf an wie sehr und tief du den garten durchwühlst^^


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Newe, wenn dann nehme ich nur ein oder zwei mit. mal so zum schauen ob was beisst oder so|rolleyes. Werde keine ganze Session damit machen^^.


----------



## Justhon (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Tach!

Petri zur Barbe, das is ja mal n etwas anderer Drill

Hast dus schon mit Nacktschnecken als Köder versucht?


MfG


----------



## tollhaus (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> die schwarzkäferlarven hab ich für 2;50 gekauft in nem Aq-shop einfach ma da fragen die besorgen dir die schon sind eigentlich für terarienviechers als futter gedacht
> die sind so 3,5cm lang und 5mm dick
> wenn intresse besteht kann ich mich auch daran versuchen die viecher als bild reinzustelln




http://img264.*ih.us/img264/7500/quickshot09bc5.jpg


http://img99.*ih.us/img99/859/quickshot08ic6.jpg


----------



## Kaljan (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich glaube da kann kein friedfisch wiederstehen  oder ?


----------



## Justhon (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jetzt wo ich das Bild von de Schwarzkäfern sehe, erinner ich mich, wie uns, als wir am Forellenteich waren, die jemand als Geheimtipp empfohlen hat, die sollten super auf Forellen gehen.
Ich hab 2 Bisse drauf bekommen, aber das heißt nix...die vor uns hatten 18 Fische drauf


MfG


----------



## Käptn Nemo (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

mit nacktschnecken hab ich auch schon geangelt und gefangen!
die viecher gehen supi bei frischem hochwasser oder während es ordentlich regnet sonst sind se solala...


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Schwarzkäfe sind Mehlwürmer bei mir?
Ich dachte immer was sind das für Vicher aba das sind normale Mehlis!
Die gibts auch im Angelgeschäft!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ui, gut zu wissen^^#6. Naja, ich denke dann werde ich bald auch mal ein Experimentier-Angeln machen#6^^


----------



## Kaljan (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

moin jungs  ich bins wieder , 
ich habe bei meinem dealer noch die browning syntec xl 3,30m und 100wg gesehen , lag gut iner hand, war nicht zu schwer. 
jetzt fellt mir die entscheidung schwer : 
entweder die browning syntec xl 3,30 und 100wg. (60€) oder die browning ambition 3,60 und 100wg (45€) |kopfkrat

ich weiß, dass keiner ne meinung über die ambition hat , aber vllt fischt ja jmd. die syntec xl . ... 

mfg kaljan #h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Also wenn es in der preisklasse sein soll dann gibt es für mich nur eine Rute: Mosella protox Feeder^^#6.
Super Rute. Schnelle Spitze, sehr solide vararbeiten, die Steckverbindung ist auch super. Im Prinzip passt alles#6.


----------



## Kaljan (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

fischt du die rute ?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja, und ich bin absolout zufrieden. Zuerst habe ich sie mir bloß als Erstaz Feeder geholt aber mittlerweile ist sie einer meiner meistgebracuhten Ruten:m.


----------



## Kaljan (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

und in welcher preisklasse liegt sie so?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ca. 45-55 Euro. je anch Länge und Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

beide mehlis und schwarzkäferlarven gehören zur selben gattung
die mehlis sind nur kleiner und halten schlechter am haken


----------



## Kaljan (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

alles klar . 
Morgen werde ich mich zu meinem dealer hinbegen, um nach ner rolle zu schaun und dann werde ich nochmal ein blick auf die ruten werfen , vllt finde ich noch was , was zu mir passt |kopfkrat


----------



## Kaljan (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Freilaufrolle vs. Frontbremse ?! 

Was is eher geeignet ?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Zum Feedern in der Strömung nehme ich Freilauf und im See Frontbremse. Ist aber eher ne Geschmacksaache:m.


----------



## Justhon (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Kaljan schrieb:


> Freilaufrolle vs. Frontbremse ?!
> 
> Was is eher geeignet ?





Warum nicht beides zusammen?


Macht ihr den Freilauf beim Feedern auf?
Das bringts doch eigentlich nicht, weil dann treibt doch der Köder/Futter vom Platz weg, oder?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nee, wenn er so eingestellt ist das die Strömung keine Schnur abnimmt aber ein Fisch bei nem Biss sofort Schnur abziehen kann???:m


----------



## Käptn Nemo (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Justhon schrieb:


> Warum nicht beides zusammen?
> 
> 
> Macht ihr den Freilauf beim Feedern auf?
> Das bringts doch eigentlich nicht, weil dann treibt doch der Köder/Futter vom Platz weg, oder?


 

#d:c#q ich hab einmal vergessen ne zu zumachn und durfte gleich meine rute drilln (siehe meinen bericht) immer mit freilauf!!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Boar Leute nehmt die Shimano Speedmaste Feeder die kostet um die 150Euro ist aber super Top und wer billig kauft,kauft 2mal!

mfg Marvin

Ps:Freilauf muss nicht sein ist aber sehr gut aber wer auf seine Spirtze achtet wird bei Feedern auch kein Problem haben mit Rute weg weil beim feeder muss man gucken so sehe ich das wie bei Käptn Nemo braucht ma schon eher eine Frelauf man kann aber auch die Kopfbremse aufmachen und bei anschlaf festhalten!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich weiss das die Shimano Rute gut sind ber di kosten eben auch ne Menge Kohle aber und das ist das aber: Meiner Meinung nach bezahlt man bei shimano Ruten ich denke ca. 30-40 Przent die Marke und nicht das produkt. Das sieht man bei meinen Ruten:
ich ahbe ne Balck Star CM Hyper Tec Spinning 2,40 10-40 Gr Wg. und??? Ein Freund von mir hatte sich auch ne Shimano Spinnrute geholt und was it die hatte ca. 120 Euro gekosttet und meine Cormoran Rute war klar besser. Fragt mich jetzt nicht wie die Rute heisst aber ich find edass man durchaus auch mit 50 Euro Ruten durchaus den gleichen Spass haben kann wie mit ner 150 Euro Rute. Ich denke auch das zwischen ner 50 und ner 150 Euro Rute kein großer Unterschied herrscht. Ich glaube das in diesem Preisegment fast alle Ruten nahezu gleich sind.
Das ist meine Meinung und ich kann gut verstehen wenn jemand eine andere hat...


----------



## Käptn Nemo (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Boar Leute nehmt die Shimano Speedmaste Feeder die kostet um die 150Euro ist aber super Top und wer billig kauft,kauft 2mal!
> 
> mfg Marvin
> 
> Ps:Freilauf muss nicht sein ist aber sehr gut aber wer auf seine Spirtze achtet wird bei Feedern auch kein Problem haben mit Rute weg weil beim feeder muss man gucken so sehe ich das wie bei Käptn Nemo braucht ma schon eher eine Frelauf man kann aber auch die Kopfbremse aufmachen und bei anschlaf festhalten!


 recht hat er#6
es ist nun mal so das die feeeder wesentlic sensibler anzeigt was grad am köder vor sich geht da kommt meine elektroabteilung net mit #d
und der freilauf is *auseigenererfahrungsprech* die lebensversicherung der rute wenn mal mal net da is


----------



## Feeder-Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich hole generell die Rute ein wenn ich nicht da bin...:m


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Ich weiss das die Shimano Rute gut sind ber di kosten eben auch ne Menge Kohle aber und das ist das aber: Meiner Meinung nach bezahlt man bei shimano Ruten ich denke ca. 30-40 Przent die Marke und nicht das produkt. Das sieht man bei meinen Ruten:
> ich ahbe ne Balck Star CM Hyper Tec Spinning 2,40 10-40 Gr Wg. und??? Ein Freund von mir hatte sich auch ne Shimano Spinnrute geholt und was it die hatte ca. 120 Euro gekosttet und meine Cormoran Rute war klar besser. Fragt mich jetzt nicht wie die Rute heisst aber ich find edass man durchaus auch mit 50 Euro Ruten durchaus den gleichen Spass haben kann wie mit ner 150 Euro Rute. Ich denke auch das zwischen ner 50 und ner 150 Euro Rute kein großer Unterschied herrscht. Ich glaube das in diesem Preisegment fast alle Ruten nahezu gleich sind.
> Das ist meine Meinung und ich kann gut verstehen wenn jemand eine andere hat...


|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:

das sag ich auch immer!!! 

Mfg kaljan


----------



## Feeder-Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Naja als Shüler hat man eben auch nicht immer die Möglichkeit sich mal ben ne Speedmaster für 150 Euro zu kaufen...:c
Das gibt es dann nur an Weihnachten oder so... Von daher ist es doch eigentlich umso besser für uns Schüler das man auch ohne viel Kohle Spass haben kann. Natürlich kaufe ich auch keine 30 Euro Ruten aber ich denke eine 70 Euro Rute tut es doch auch oder???|supergri


----------



## Käptn Nemo (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

jaja...drei meter könenn weit sein wenns die barbe eilig hat...aba ne ganze nacht die ruten einholen nur weils kalt is? ne das tut nich not und mit freilauf kann ja fast nix schief gehen wen er den an is^^


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

das stimmt !!!!! :m
wie du schon gesagt hast , oft ist es auch so , dass die teuren rute nicht so gut sind wie die für 50 € o.ä. 
Wenn man sich schon ne rute holen will , dann legt man etwas mehr dazu und holt sich was vernünftiges , aber nich so 150€#d, das finde ich schon übertrieben.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Naja, übertrieben wären 220+ aber wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich mir doch schon Ruten für 150 Euro kaufen^^.
Ich habe da schon eine im Visier^^. Was haltet ihr von der Rute???http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ruteQuiverruteAntaresAXFeeder335m366m396m427m


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Habe Letzt eine rute Gewonnen aber kenne net den Preis und aus Wlechem Land JaXon Favorite feeder 3,60 und 10-100WG Könnt ihr mir da vllt Helfen!! Der Garantie Schein ist aus einer Sprache die ich nicht kenne! Habe sie auch noch net ausprobiert  :m:m


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

moin jungs, 
hab bei meinem 2.dealer entlich eine rolle gefunden , die für mich passt #6
Ich habe mir *Spro Passion 730* ausgewählt , läuft sehr leicht 6+1 kugellager , hat ein geringes gewicht , alu spule, 230 m 0,23.
http://img262.*ih.us/img262/8763/dsc00989jj3.jpg
http://img508.*ih.us/img508/5112/dsc00990ri1.jpg 
also ich find die geil . Irgendwie war es liebe auf den ersten blick :l:k

Jetzt fehlt mir noch die rute dazu . 
Ich habe mir die *Browning Syntec xl* nochmal genauer angeguckt ... 
und muss sagen , sie is schön leicht , 3+2 steckrute . 
*Kann mir vllt jmd. was über die rute sagen ??? 

*mfg kaljan#h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Was hat die Spro gekostet??? Sieht nämlich sehr gut aus#6. ich denke das ist ne gute Wahl. und mit soviel Schnurfassung kannst auch auch locker noch ne dicker Schnur darufspulen um dann später evtl. mal auf Karpfen oder so zu feedern^^#6.


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich habe 40 € bezahlt.  
ich wollte so bei uns zum feedern 0,22mm schnur nehmen , da ich stille seen und einen laaangsam fließenden fluss/kanal befischen will . 
oder zu welcher schnur würdest du raten  ?


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

und was würdest du zu der browning syntec xl sagen ?!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Entweder dieBerkley Trilene o,22 oder die Spiderwire Super Mono XXX. Die Schnüre sind zwar nicht billig aber sie halten sehr viel aus#6.


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

und was is mit der oben genannten rute, kannst du mir vllt was zu der sagen , sie hat ne länge von 3,30m und ein wg. von 100g.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nee sorry, von der Rute habe ich leider keine Ahnung#c#t.


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

|kopfkrat


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich glaub ich werde mal ein erfahrungsthread über die rute machen , weil ich finde die rute nicht schlecht und möchte mal andere hören , was die so zu der sagen , die die fischen . 
Hier gucken ja nicht so viele rein . 

mfg kaljan


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich habs einfach gelassen mit dem eXtra thread. 

Könnte ihr mir / könntest du mir vllt eine feedermontage verraten , bin , wie gesagt n '  anfänger in der sache.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Schlaufenmontage ganz einfach,
Schritt 1: AUf die Hauptschnur 1Perle dann einen Karabiner-Wirbel dann wieder eine Perle!
Schritt 2: Aus diesen Drei sachen eine c.a 20-30cm Schlaufe machen sodass die Drei Sachen in der Schlaufe drinn sind!
Schritt 3: Du nimmst die Spitze deiner Schlauf und machst noch eine Schlaufe 5cm lang sollte sie sein!

In die Kleine Schlaufe,schlaufst du das Vorfach ein und der Wirbel der in der großen Schlaufe freiläuft hängst du den Futterkorb ein!

Fertig!

Und wenn du es einfach aber dumm haben willst 0,99Euro Anti Tangle Bomm sind nicht zu empfehlen okay die sind gut aber vorsichtige Fische sind dann doch ehr vorsichtig und die Schlaufenmontage kostet nichts!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Kaljan (17. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

danke für den tipp. 
ich werde, wie es ausschaut, mir morgen die feederrute holen , die ich oben erwehnt habe und dann falls mein kollege kann , am samstag , alles am see antesten... 

mfg kaljan


----------



## D4rKmA(s)TeR (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Schade das ihr nichts über der ruten sagen Könnt...#q..

Aber mal gucken wer sihc noch Meldet ihr schreibe es nochmal 

JaXon Favorite feeder 3,60 Meter und 100 WG

#h


----------



## Kaljan (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

fischt jmd. von euch ne spro rolle?!??
was sind eure erfahrung


----------



## maxderangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

HI,
ich bin eig. son allroundfischer aber feedere auch ab und zu gerne im rhein kann mir da jemand vllt tipps geben futter montagen is ja klar anti tangle und so aaber jo halt^^

mgf. Max


----------



## maxderangler (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich finde spro eig  zimlich gut hatte ma ne spinausrüstung davon geht gut ab


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich habe ne Red Arc mehr aber auch nicht^^.
@Max: Schua mal das Posting von spin&Jerk. Da steht eigentlich alles drinne#6.


----------



## Kaljan (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

So jetzt kann ich auch meine ausrüstung "zeigen": 
Rute : Browning Syntec XL bis 100 g wurfgewicht. 
Rolle : Spro Passion 730
Schnur: Sänger Specitec 0,24mm 

Joa, dann werde ich warscheinlich am wochenende die sachen am see antesten, ich hoffe mal, das ich nicht entäuscht werde #t 

und danke für die tipps !! 
mfg kaljan #h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja dann wünsch ich dir viel Spass mit den sachen. Eon Bericht von den sachen ist doch selbstverständlich oder:q:g|rolleyes.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Schlaufenmontage ganz einfach,
> Schritt 1: AUf die Hauptschnur 1Perle dann einen Karabiner-Wirbel dann wieder eine Perle!
> Schritt 2: Aus diesen Drei sachen eine c.a 20-30cm Schlaufe machen sodass die Drei Sachen in der Schlaufe drinn sind!
> Schritt 3: Du nimmst die Spitze deiner Schlauf und machst noch eine Schlaufe 5cm lang sollte sie sein!
> ...




Beste Montage!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Beste Montage!


 
Dann begründe mal warum die besser als eine normal Laufblei(korb) mit einem Anti-tangle-boom ist???#c

mfg Flo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ganz einfache Nachteile,
1.Teurer wenn auch nicht viel aber das sammelt sich und kann anderweitig angelegt werden.
2.Die Anti-Tangel Booms bleiben manchmal stecken und laufe so nicht ganz frei!
3.Die Teile sind nicht wirklich robust man müsste nachrüsten sozusagen!
4.Die Teile sind bei Rotaugen dei schon mehrmals gefangen worden sind nicht gut weil man die Teile ebend sieht auch wenn sie durchsichtig sind man kann ebend immer nochwas sehen!
5.Bei vorsichtigen Rotaugen ist schon der leichteste Kontakt zum Boom tödlich und der Fisch ist meistens Weg!

Booms sind inordnung ich fische sie am Kanal auch oder wenn ich zu faul bin aber eig. fische ich nur Schlaufe weil in unserm See viele Rotaugen schon gefangen wurden!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hmmm..teurer naja aber auch der einzige Grund...wenn du Booms aus dem Karpfenbereich holst, da läuft die Schnur durch und die schrecken die Fische nicht wirklich viel mehr ab als ein Futterkorb...Fische auch die Schlaufe so ist es nicht, aber muss sagen das ich mit dem Boom bessere Erfahrungen gemacht habe, allerdings im Strom 

mfg Flo


----------



## Käptn Nemo (18. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

so die rosenkäferlarven sind da!^^
leider kann ich dieses wochenende nicht zum aalansitz kommen (is der hauptgegner der larven)
so werd ich sonntag mal die schwarzkäferlarven an anderer stelle versenken und gucken ob sich da auch barben einfangen lassn 
berichten werd ich auf jeden fall^^


----------



## fishingchamp (19. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Ich weiss das die Shimano Rute gut sind ber di kosten eben auch ne Menge Kohle aber und das ist das aber: Meiner Meinung nach bezahlt man bei shimano Ruten ich denke ca. 30-40 Przent die Marke und nicht das produkt. Das sieht man bei meinen Ruten:
> ich ahbe ne Balck Star CM Hyper Tec Spinning 2,40 10-40 Gr Wg. und??? Ein Freund von mir hatte sich auch ne Shimano Spinnrute geholt und was it die hatte ca. 120 Euro gekosttet und meine Cormoran Rute war klar besser. Fragt mich jetzt nicht wie die Rute heisst aber ich find edass man durchaus auch mit 50 Euro Ruten durchaus den gleichen Spass haben kann wie mit ner 150 Euro Rute. Ich denke auch das zwischen ner 50 und ner 150 Euro Rute kein großer Unterschied herrscht. Ich glaube das in diesem Preisegment fast alle Ruten nahezu gleich sind.
> Das ist meine Meinung und ich kann gut verstehen wenn jemand eine andere hat...



man willst du mich mobben? :c|uhoh::q
also die speedmaster ist auch nicht wirklich toll, die einzige gute version ist die 270xh mit 100 gr wg...der rest ist kacke...aber ich glaube nicht, das ne blackstar von cormoran so straff ist wie z.b. ne specialist jig oder ähnliches...ich bin ja auch schüler und leiste mir trotzdem meistens was teueres, aber dann muss es auch wirklich dem preis entsprechen und auch genau für die gewollte angelmethode geeignet sein...

ich weiß, dass dein post schon was hinten liegt...

ich fische zwei spro red arcs...einmal die 10100 für meine ul-combo und noch ne 10400 für meine antares 300h...beide rollen machen super viel spaß...die 10400er hatte ich mal ne kurze zeit ab und zu an meiner feederrute, aber für die benutze ich mittlerweile lieber einer meine dam-baitrunner-rolle...da meine feederrute nur zum zander-köfiangeln benutzt wird, ist der der freilauf von großer bedeutung...

MFG
felix


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (19. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@ Fishingchamp,
dich kenne ich doch schon von www.angeln.de hat es dich auch hierhin verschlafen?Bei angeln.de ist nichts los!
Die Speedmaster Serie ist absolut nicht kacke aber für den Preis würde ich sie nie holen!
Die Antares ist mir viel zu Stramm slelbst die MH ist für das WG zu heftig!


     So dann mal noch ein Anhang hierzu!

Was fischt ihr für Rollen,Ruten und Schnur für alles was ihr befischt!??
Wäre bestimmt lustig zu wissen also alles aufschreiben Rollen,Ruten und Schnur dazu den Preis ambesten!Aber zu allen Angelmethoden!Viel Spaß!

Ich fang dann mal an,

Friedfisch,
                      Winkelpicker-Kombo
Shimano Speedmaste Winkelpicker 2,40/2,70 40g     120Euro
Shimano Gatana 1000FA                                        30Euro
Dreamtackle Supertouch Mono Schnur 0.18mm           10Euro

                         Karpfen-Kombos
3x Shimano Alivio Specimen 12300DL 3,60m 3,0Pfund  150Euro
3x Shimano GTE-B Baitrunner 6000B                         270Euro
Dreamtackle Supertouch Mono Schnur 0,33 Oliv           20Euro

                        Hecht Spinning-Kombo
Uli Beyer Spezial(Dreamtackle) 2,70m bis 85g             150Euro
Shimano Technium 4000FA                                       90Euro
XP Tufline 20lbs                                                     25Euro
                        Hecht Jerking-Kombo
Rozemeijer Power Jerk 1,90m 50-100g                        50Euro
Shimano Calcutta 201b <<<:l:l:l<<<                                                                         270Euro
GTB Stroft 12kg Grau                                              40Euro
                                                                         ______
                                                                       1025Euro

Meine nächsten Anschafungen,

Shimano Aspire 20-50g 2,70m                                 290Euro
Shimano Technium 2500FA                                       70Euro
GTB Stroft 9kg Grau                                               50Euro

2x Shimano Speedmaster Heavy Feeder                    170Euro
2x Shimano 5000Baitrunner Aero                              120Euro
Dreamtackle Supertouch 0,28mm                              10Euro
                                                                      ________
                                                                        710Euro


Naja und jetzt ihr was habt ihr was wolte ihr was war eine Gute Endscheidung zu KAufen was nicht?

MFG MARVIN

Psie Calcutta 201B ist das beste was ich mir je gekauft habe sie kostet zwar 270Euro aber das war jede Std. die ich dafür geackert habe wert #6 #6 #6!


----------



## fishingchamp (19. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ahhhh der "barsch"?

also ich habe zwei mal ne red arc, ne technium, und ne dam freilaufrolle...das sind die rollen, die ich benutze und haben mich mal zusammen 340 euro gekostet...
also ruten fische ich nur noch ne karpfenrute "black water carp" mit 3 lbs (hat mal 90 euro gekostet jetz nur noch 70 oder so), dann eine catana feederrute mit 110 gr wg und 3,6m (hat mal 110 euro gekostet; mittlerweile noch so 70-80 euro oder so), dann ne mitchell prestige 240 mit 10-30 gr wg., shimano antares 300h, shimano technium 210 ml, pezon et michel redoutable bass 210 l 2-7 gr wg. und zu letzt ne pezon et michel specialist jig 190 m 7-21 gr wg (einfach ne saugeile rute für den preis...sind insgesamt so
930 euro...
dazu kommen dann noch die illexköder und andere wobbler, die gufis von profiblinker, mann's, koptyo etc...die geflochtenen schnüre gehen ja auch immer ins geld, ne?|rolleyes
demnächst werde ich mit wahrscheinlich noch ne sephia bb 2500 und ne alphas type-f kaufen...da sind dann zusammen knapp über 300 euro...im frühling kaufe ich mir dann noch die passende rute für die type-f (megabass etna oder griffon; irgend so etwas)


MFG
felix


----------



## Kaljan (19. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> @ Fishingchamp,
> dich kenne ich doch schon von www.angeln.de hat es dich auch hierhin verschlafen?Bei angeln.de ist nichts los!
> Die Speedmaster Serie ist absolut nicht kacke aber für den Preis würde ich sie nie holen!
> Die Antares ist mir viel zu Stramm slelbst die MH ist für das WG zu heftig!
> ...



ich finde das irgendwie keine gute idee, dass is nämlich so wie mit der kleidung , der eine trägt Nike, Adidas ,etc.  und der andere hat keine markenkleidung . 
Ich finde das ist protzen , was du da machst. 
Und deshalb unterstütz ich sowas nicht #h #d
Nix gegen dich 
Is doch egal , wie viel was kostet . 

Ich könnte auch meine ganzen sachen aufzählen , da würde ne summe zusammenkommen, mama mia ...:q,

P.S.: Wollt ich einfach nur mal loswerden . 
mfg kaljan


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (19. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Das ist totaler Quatsch kaljahn!
Erstens sind wir uns nicht gegenüber und zweitens bin ich keiner der andere fertig macht nur weil sie andere Sachen haben/preiswerter!
Ich finde das es vollkommen normal ist sowas zuschreiben!
Außerdem habe ich auch preiswerte Sachen z.b Die Shimano Gatana,Rozemeijer power Jerk!Okay..?
Ich sehe da kein Problem und wenn einer sich nicht Traut es zu sagen dann soll es es lassen ich würd es aber nicht verstehen wenn hier keiner antwortet!Wer jetzt schreiben sollte ich habe eine 40Euro Feederrute und ein anderer Schreibt die ist ******* dann müsste der da drüber stehen weil er seine Rute gut findet und Vertrauen hat okay?Wer kein vertrauen hat und sich von anderen die Meinung umdrehen lassen sind in meinen Augen die schlimmen hier!

Also Leute keine Angst Niemand macht hier irgendeinen fertig außerdem sind hier uahc noch Moderatoren die zusätslich aufpassen!
Ich finde es super interessant wenn alle mal schreiben was man hat dann kann man schön drüber reden und diskutieren und vergleichen,dann kann man auch mal sagen was man falsch gekauft hat udn was man richtig gemacht hat!

mfg Marvin


----------



## fishingchamp (19. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich öffne mal nen thread in allgemein...da passt das vllt besser rein, oder?


----------



## Käptn Nemo (19. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

so nu bin ich dran obwohl ich das glaub ich hier schonmal reingeschreiben hab meine feederkombo wer des wissen will:
s.o.
zum spinnen hab ich ne *schäm* noname telerute 5-15gr wg#d und die rolle is auch nich besser:c
aba keine panik ich arbeite dadran|supergri hab nur erstmal die feederkombo erschaffen:g


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (19. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ist doch nicht schlimm hauptsache du hast vertrauen in deine Rute ;-)!
Feedern ist geil du musst gucken was dir mehr Spaß macht ;-)!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Und war keiner mal wieder angeln?

@ Fishingchamp jop der bin ich!
Wie gehts und warum nicht bei www.angeln.de ??
Ich mache das nichts meha ist nichts los hier ist viel besser =)

mfg Marvin


----------



## fishingchamp (20. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

mir gehts super und dir (ich kann gerade keine fragezeichen schreiben, weil die tastatur irgendwie spinnt)
ich bin meistens noch bei www.spanish-fishing.de und bei www.barsch-alarm.de
auf angeln.de wird einfach nur mit gufis gefischt...illex, megabass und andere japanwobbler, -ruten etc kommen dort einfach viel zu kurz!!!

MFG
felix


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (20. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

da kommt alles zu kurz bist du da mal eine Antwort hast bist du schon 10mal angeln gewesen mit dem Problem!

Hier geht echt super!

Riesen Gratulation an alle =)

mfg Marvin


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (20. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

#q#q#q#d#d#d


----------



## Zalt1990 (20. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@ Flo Zanderkönig gehts ein bissche deutlicher und kannst du auch sagen was du genau willst``?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Kaljan (20. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Am samstagmorgen geht es hoffentlich entlich an den see um meine ausrüstung anzutesten und das feedern kennenzulernen . 
ich picker gerne mit meiner winkelpicker, ich hoffe mal , dass feedern noch mehr rockt 
Bericht folgt auf jedenfall über das equipment und ob rute und rolle gut miteinander harmonieren. #h

mfg kaljan


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (21. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Interessiert mich auch mal!

mfg Marvin

Ps:Viel Spaß


----------



## Feeder-Freak (21. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Jap, dann bin ich schon wech^^.
Neenee, feedern ist echt schon geiler als pickern weil du beim pickern nich so diese Kraft einer Feederrute spürst.
Wünsch dir viel Spass und ein dickes Petri Heil#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (21. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Gearde bei einer Winkelpicker macht ein großer Fisch richig Spaß :vik: die Feeder ist nicht so schön wenn man auf Rotaugen angelt!#c

Ich bin verliebt in meine Winkelpicker :l

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich war heute wieder los!
Im Prinzip was ziemlich schlecht habe nur eine 30cm Rotfeeder fangen können auf Winkelpicker mit 2 Maden die habe ich dann natürlich sofort als ganzes an die Karpfenrute auf Hecht rausgeschmießen und nach 2std. dann der Biss der Swinger schoss gut hoch ich schnell zur Rute Spule auf und siehe da er nimmt Schnur ohne Ende 20sec. gewartet dann Kontakt,Anhieb.......WEG#q#q#q!

Ps:Ich warte meistens so kurz und habe immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht will auch nicht das die Hechte bis zum anderem Ende schlucken!

Habe übrigens mit 50g Freilauf Blei und Balsa-Hölzchen ungefähr 1m über Grund gefischt!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (23. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

wie vile rotaugen fangt ihr eigendlich im Durchschnitt bei einem Feeder trip??

bei uns können das mal locker 150 Fische werden! 
manchmal hat man noch 5-6 richtig geile brassen dabei!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

150 Stck. wo fischt du denn?
In meinem See fängt man so 30-40stck. pro Tag!
Und im Kanal habe ich so um die 10 Rotaugen aber keins unter 30cm!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Käptn Nemo (23. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

der test rosenkäferlarve mit ohne futter velief suboptimal...
ja es gibt fische die sich dafür interessieren (zumindest einen) 
nein ich konnte nich sehn wie er aussieht wie groß er und was er is
sonst wa ich schneider
den bericht schtreib ich moin in den jungangler trööt rein (waren zwar keine fische los aba sonst wars doch recht amüsant...)


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (23. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Schade das nichts war!

naja beißen halt nicht auf alles!

mfg Marvin


----------



## ^nik^ (24. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

hi,
ich fische mit einer 2.70m langen diabolo3 winkelpicker mit der rolle 
Rodeo gt.schnur:0.20 gamakatsu super G-line.Ich benutze fast überall
 die Schlaufenmontage und ein 0.16-0.20 starkes vorfach mit einem 16-10 haken.mein futterkorb ist meistens 10-20g schwer.
guß nik


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (24. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich fische an einem kleinem see mit vielen seerosen!!


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (26. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

#h Es ist so leise hier ist es möglich das ihr mal drausen ward und geangelt habt ;+ Ich dachte schon ihr würdet nur über eure " tollen Ruten " sprechen !! |bla:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Wieso tollen Ruten?
Ich finde über Ruten und Rollen zu sprechen sehr wichtig dann kann man auch Erfahrungen austauschen!
Ich werde jetzt am WE einen Karpfenansitz starten und pickern mach ich nebenbei ein paar std.!
Ich hoffe nur das Wetter wird gut samstag siehts schlecht aus aber Sonntag und Montag siehts gut aus!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (26. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!! 

Nur dachte ich es werden etwas mehr Fang " Erfolge " berichtet!!!

viel Glück und Petri bei deinem Karpfenansitz!!!:m

P.s da du aus Dortmund kommst wo gehst du immer zum Fischen ?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (26. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

An unserm Vereinssee in Coesfeld gehen wir angeln!
Ich meinte das doch nicht böse

mfg Marvin


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Welchen den Holtwickersee !!!! wenn ja bitte berichte doch mal was da so los ist ich will dieses jahr auch noch dahin!!#h


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nein ist er nicht das ist der Liningsee!Ziemlich abgelegen in lette!Super Schön da ungefähr 5km vom See in alle Richtungen ist nichts nur Wald!Der Hechtbestand ist super Karpfen auch!Waller entwickelt sich sowas von bombastisch!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (27. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

klingt ja richtig klasse !!! in welchen Verein bist du denn???


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Asv Petri Heil Dortmund/Brackel e.V


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (28. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

gibt es von deinem Verein ne HP??


----------



## Zebie87 (28. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hallo!

Was noch nicht einmal 2 wochen her ist...Da habe ich eine 35cm Regenbogenforelle beim Feedern überlisten können auf Made. Der Drill war in der Strömung schon ne kleine Herausforderung, mit 0,18er Schnur


----------



## Blackfoot (28. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

War heute Früh bei diesen Sauwetter mit der Feederrute am 
Vereinsteich und konnte einen Karpfen von 67 cm überlisten.
Köder waren Maden.

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Super geiler Karpfen für die Feeder!!!
Wie war der Drill?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Blackfoot (28. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Der Drill war gut,zog laufend Schnur von der Rolle.Machte 
dann ins Kraut,konnte ihn aber wieder frei bekommen.:m

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (28. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Geil!Darauf warte ich noch aber ich weiß schon wie ich da demnächste einen 10kg Karpfen dran fange!
Ich fahre oft an einen Campingplatz in dem auch ein 1ha see mit über 150 Karpfen drin sind es gild stricktes C&R das ist am See Gesetz!
Da fangen wir immer unsere 10 Karpfen in 2Tagen!
Dann nehme ich meine Winkelpicker ulta feine Rute und schmeiß die mit Boilie und 50g festblei!Das wird lustig
!!!

mfg Marvin =)


----------



## Molke-Drink (28. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Geil!Darauf warte ich noch aber ich weiß schon wie ich da demnächste einen 10kg Karpfen dran fange!
> Ich fahre oft an einen Campingplatz in dem auch ein 1ha see mit über 150 Karpfen drin sind es gild stricktes C&R das ist am See Gesetz!
> Da fangen wir immer unsere 10 Karpfen in 2Tagen!
> Dann nehme ich meine Winkelpicker ulta feine Rute und schmeiß die mit Boilie und 50g festblei!Das wird lustig
> ...


 

Das finde ich nicht toll,dann is das ganze keine Herrausvorderung mehr und man kann sich dann kaum noch über seinen gefangenen Karpfen freuen.
Ein Kollege hat auch nen kleinen Karpfenteich,sehr viel besatz,und jede 10 Min nen 70er fangen wird auch langweilig:g


----------



## Kaljan (30. September 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Es hat immer noch nicht geklappt mit meiner feeder"tour" , weil das wetter einfach nicht mitspielt. 
NUR regen sonst nix, auf die wettervorhersage kann man sich auch nicht verlassen, also muss ich warten bis zum antesten.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Moinsen^^, ich werde am Wochenende mal ein Jugendangeln meines Vereines sowie eines anderen Vereines mitmachen. Mal schauen wie es wird. ich rechne mir eigentlich gute Chancen aus da das gewässer an dem wir angeln unser Vereinsgewässer ist. Bericht wird auf alle Fälle kommen^^.


----------



## Stippi (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

War Samstag mit der Heavy Feeder am See. Hab einen kleinen Brassen und nen 6 Pf Karpfen. |bla:


----------



## Sirrel (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Was für ne Spitze hast du bei der Heavy Feeder drauf? Was issn das fürn See?

Find ne Heavy für nen See schon ein bisschen zu heavy....


Ich hab mir für unseren See extra ne 1oz Spitze besorgt, weil ich  bei einem Ansitz davor ziemlich viele vorsichtige Bisse scheinbar nicht gesehen habe(Maden ausgelutscht bis auf die Haut) -> Spitze zu hart. Mit der 1oz Spitze lief das ganze schon besser und ich hatte wesentlich weniger rumgelutsche, dafür aber mehr Fisch


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Wieso Spitze zu hart?
Ich fische eine Schlaufenmontage wo der Futterkorb c.a 50cm Freilauf hat die Schnur bringe ich dann kurz auf Spannung und dann ziehe ich so viel schnur runter das ich einen kleinen Schnurbogen habe dann sehe ich auch den kleinsten Zupfer in dem Bogen!

Der See mit den Karpfen auf dem Campingplatz ist nicht so heftig gut aber man muss schon mit guten Ködern und Montagen da fischen um was zu fangen,wenn das nicht stimmt fängt man auch da keinen Karpfen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Sirrel (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, viele vorsichtige Bisse nicht gesehen zu haben. Sobald ich auf die 1oz Spitze gewechselt habe hat sich das sofort geändert. Und bei ner Heavy Feeder gehe ich jetzt einfach mal nicht direkt von einer sehr weichen Spitze aus. Es ist an unserem See aber generell so das die Brassen etc. extrem zaghaft beißen, das sind macnhmal wirklich nur minimale Ruckler in der Spitze, und ich meine wirklich minimal. Mein Gedanke war halt nur, ob man diese Bisse mit ner härteren Spitze auch noch so deutlich erkennt.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja klar ist eine 1oz. Spitze besser aber man könnte auch mit einer 10 oz. Spitze noch im Stillwasser angeln!
Aber ebend mit Freilauf und Schnurbogen!|rolleyes

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Sirrel (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nunja...mach du mann....|sagnix


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Oh so meinte ich das nicht!Sorry =)

Das war nur ein Beispiel

mfg Marvin

Ps:War keiner mehr?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich ziehe am WE los^^.
Free mich schon riesig darauf.
Wie schon gesagt. Bericht ist selbstverständlich^^|supergri.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hi
Also,ich habe letzte Woche zum ersten Mal mit Futterkörbchen an einer gerade zuvor gebraucht gekauften (20€) Matchrute gefischt.Das geschah eigentlich aus Verzweiflung,auf
der Jagt nach Köderfischen.Normalerweise angeln wir darauf mit Laufposen,in bis zu 3m Tiefe an unserem Baggersee und es ist eigentlich nie ein Problem in kürzester Zeit unsere
Ration an Köfis zu kriegen.Nachdem nach Stunden nicht ein einziges Fischlein gefangen
wurde,baute ich um und montierte ein Futterköbchen,das ich vor Jahren mal irgendwo am
Wasser gefunden hatte.Also das Ding mit Futter und Maden vollgestopft und rein auf ca.
8m.Es ging eigentlich sofort los mit Bissen,zuerst ein Rotauge von mindestens 800g,leider
als Köder für Zander ungeeignet.Danach kam ein fettes Rotauge nach dem anderen zum
Vorschein.Mein Kumpel baute jetzt auch um.Wir fingen insgesamt so ca.30St.und keines
unter 500g.Wir haben das mit den Zandern für den Tag gestrichen und mit Begeisterung
Futterkörbchen gebadet.Ich hätte gar nicht gedacht,das es so viel Spaß macht.
Die haben zwar ein paar Gräten mehr als Zander,schmecken aber frittiert wunderbar.
Fazit:Wird auf jeden Fall wiederholt!

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## Kaljan (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich hoffe mal , dass ich jetzt am Wochenende mein gerät einweihen kann . 
Es soll um 5uhr samstagmorgen losgehen . 
50% dass ich losziehe . 
Man muss das wetter nutzen, aber alleine hab ich wohl kein lust loszuziehen, da mir einer das noch an einem see zeigen muss, wie man mit schnurclip und dem ganzen anderen tricks feedert. 

mfg kaljan #h


----------



## Kaljan (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

kann ich denn auch mit meinem gerät auf aal feedern ? 
ich hör nämlich viel davon , würde dann mein gerät auf diese weise einweihen


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Gut, das das hier gerade mal angesprochen wird.
Heute ist bei mir ja Vereinsangeln. So, und dann wollte ich in den Abendstunden auch mal ein bisl. auf aal gehen.
da ich aber noch keine entsprechene Aal Rute habe wollte ich fragen ob ich mit meiner Heavy Feeder -120 Gr. WG. auch auf aal fischen kann???|kopfkrat
Ich denke eigentlich schon aber ich wollte hier dann doch noch mal anfragen bevor die Rute geschrottet wird:m.


----------



## Sirrel (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Klar kannst du, viel Erfolg!
Aber beim Vereinsangeln solltest du doch versuchen Kilos zu machen oder?


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja klar^^.
Bloß heute ist ecben nur gemeinsames Fischen und morgen gehts dann eben um die dicken Fische^^|rolleyes.
Sonntag dann eben auch noch einfach mal gemeinsames angeln^^.
ich denke ich wrde dann sowie so mit einer Feeder auf Friedfisch und die andere würde ich in en Rod-Pod legen und E-Bissanzeiger anschalten.#6
Ich denke das dürfte eigentlich mal für eine Nacht gehen|rolleyes.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

So ich war mit 2 Freunden vom Samstag bis Dienstag an unserm Vereinssee,eig. waren wir auf Karpfen da das aber nicht so der Fall war haben wir uns einmalam Sonntag und einmal am Montag für je 2std. an den See zum Pickern gesetzt!
Am ersten Tag hatten wir so 30stck. zu Dritt,am zweiten Tag hatten wir 60stck. zu zweit!
Alle haben im tiefen gebissen!

Wir haben die meisten Rotaugen direkt wieder rein gesetzt manche hatten wir dann für ein kurzes Foto gehältert und dann wieder zurücksetzt (ohne verluste  )!





Nicht das ihr jetzt denkt :"das sind niemal 100 Rotaugen" wir haben auch nur ein paar fotografiert!

Am Ende war es doch noch ein schönes WE!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

War keiner von euch los!?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

mein see in dem ich immer feedern gehe, ist kurz vorm umkippen#q#q#q#q#q

Blaualgen!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Das ist ganz schlecht!Was ist mit den Fischen sind die schon alle Tot oder sterben sie langsam?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Kaljan (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

also vom sterben der fisch bei blaualgenbefall im see, habe ich noch  nix gehört . 
bei uns waren auch am see blaualgen, aber mit den fischen is nix passiert, die haben sich denk ich mal alle erholt und man kann sie wieder verzehren.... 

das zum sterben der fische bei blaualgen.

mfg kaljan #h


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hier ist der Bericht^^.

*                                                        Goldenes Oktober Feedern*



  ...Die Rute ist zum Halbkreis gebogen. Der Gegner am anderen Ende der Schnur kämpft hart!!! „Hoffentlich hält das dünne Vorfach...“schießt es einem durch den Kopf.
  Noch eine letzte Flucht und der Fisch landet im Kescher. Ein Strahlen macht sich auf dem Gesicht bemerkbar und ein Jubelschrei kann man einem auch nicht verwehren denn man hat soeben einen 10 Pfund Karpfen auf der Feeder gefangen....

  Welchem eingefleischtem Friedfischangler geht bei einer solchen Erzählung nicht das Herz auf???
  Diese Gedanken wollte ich wahr werden lassen!!!
  Am Wochenende vom 5.-7. Oktober war Zeit dafür. 
  Die Sachen waren gepackt, ich war mental auf den heißen Kampf mit dem Fisch vorbereitet.
  Um 15.00 ging es los. Endlich nach Wochen des Regens schien zum ersten mal seid langem wieder die Sonne. Es ging kaum Wind und bei 18 Grad kann man es sich doch gut gehen lassen oder???
  Die Sachen waren dann so gegen 19.00 aufgebaut und es konnte losgehen. Allerdings wollte ich es an diesem Abend beim Anfüttern und Anlegen einer Futterstelle belassen.
  Das zahlte sich am nächsten Morgen aus. Nach ein paar kleineren Futterkörben, die noch einmal das Interesse der Fische wecken, sollte fing der Tag an.
  Die erste Montage samt Haken und Köder flog dann so gegen 9.30 in Richtung Futterplatz.
  Nach einer kurzen Wartezeit der erhoffte erste Biss. Anschlag!!!
  Mist der ging daneben...
  Beim kontrollieren des Köders fiel mir auf das die Maden ausgelutscht waren...
  Ich dachte, hmm wahrscheinlich Pech...
  Doch auch die nächsten Male bei denen ich den Biss nicht verarbeiten konnte machte ich mir langsam leichte Sorgen. Schnell wurde der 14er Haken mit 16er Vorfach gegen ein dünnes 12er Vorfach samt 18er Haken getauscht. 
  Und???
  Es hatte sich gelohnt direkt den ersten Biss konnte ich verarbeiten und schon wanderte so gegen 11.00 Uhr das erste Rotauge in den Kescher. Nach einigen Anfangsproblemen war es aber nun doch ins rollen gekommen denn nun kam Biss auf Biss. Allerdings konnte ich immer noch nicht alle Bisse mit einem Anschlag der auch saß beantworten.
  Ich überlegte und überlegte ob ich nicht doch irgendeinen Trick aus der Trickkiste kramen konnte.
  Aber ich brauchte gar nicht weiter zu überlegen denn gerade als ich die Rute einholen wollte und die Maden anders an den Haken aufstecken wollte kam ein heftiger Biss.
  Und wieder, Anschlag!!!
  Jawohl, der hängt. Und er schien kein kleiner zu sein. Nach ein paar Fluchten konnte der Fisch gelandet werden.
  Ein wunderschönes 30er Rotauge lag im Kescher. Hach einfach traumhaft.
  Nun ging es Schlag auf Schlag ich konnte Biss auf Biss verarbeiten aber nach ca. 5 Rotaugen war das beissen so schnell wieder vorbei wie es auch angefangen hatte.
  Bis ca. 14.00 Uhr fing ich nichts. Nicht einmal einen Biss hatte ich...
  Den zündenen Gedanken dachte aber ein anderer für mich. Denn ein erfahrener Angler aus unserem verein sagte mir das ich es noch ein bisschen feiner versuchen sollte und das ich vielleicht mal die Montage wechseln sollte.
  Gesagt getan. Die Montage wurde zu einer Dreiecksmontage umgeändert. Vielen sicherlich besser bekannt unter dem Namen Schlaufenmontage.
  Danach wurde es auch sofort besser. 
  Die Fische bissen wieder und ich war wieder happy.
  Es ging nun wieder Biss auf Biss und ich fing Rotauge auf Rotauge. 
  Und es waren sogar keine kleinen. Fische um die 25 cm. Fing ich genügend.
  Aber danach ging wieder nichts. Ich erklärte mir das Problem so das wohl immer wieder neue Rotaugenschwärme kamen und wieder gingen.
  Dann genau um 15.37, ich hatte vorher auf die Uhr geschaut, kam ein riesiger Biss.
  Es war als wenn man ein U-Boot am Haken hängen hätte. 
  Ob das wohl der ersehnte Karpfen ist???
  Rute hoch, Anschlag gesetzt. Ein zappeln in der Rute und dann???
  Nichts, als ich die Montage einholte war das Vorfach abgerissen. Na ja, mit einem 12er Vorfach kann man eben keinen Karpfen drillen. Enttäuscht gönnte ich mir eine kleine Essenpause um dann wieder voll angreifen zu können.
  So gegen 16.00 Uhr lief es dann auch wieder. 
  Ich fing Fische von allen über 20cm und dieses mal ging die Bisslaune der Fische etwas länger als vorige male. Bis 20.00 Uhr fing ich gute Rotaugen. Schlag auf Schlag ging es nun!!!
  Manchmal bissen die Fische sogar schon beim Absinken des Futterkorbes.
  Es war einfach traumhaft für einen solchen Feeder-Freak wie mich.
  Abends versuchte ich dann noch mal ein bisschen auf Aal zu angeln aber der Erfolg blieb aus. 
  Am Sonntag morgen ging es dann wieder los.
  Aber schon wie am Vortag waren die Fische bei mir nicht seelig gestimmt.
  So blieb es dann auch...
  Heute blicke ich auf ein tolles Wochenende zurück an dem ich Höhen und Tiefen erlebt habe aus diesen ich mich aber durch Lust der Fische wieder befreien konnte...

  Mit dem ersehnten Karpfen hat es leider nicht geklappt aber heute ist nicht der letzte Tag ich werde wieder kommen und irgendwann wird es auch mit dem ganz großen klappen.
  Da bin ich mir sicher....


  Ich hoffe euch gefällt der Bericht.

  Viele Grüße euer

  [FONT=&quot]Feeder-Freak[/FONT]


----------



## Kaljan (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Pertri zu dem schönen Feedertag 

Ein sehr guter bericht, da macht das lesen doppelt spaß.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Danke#6. Es war echt super#6.


----------



## Kaljan (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Am Sonntag ist bei uns Wettkampfangeln auf Friedfisch und ich nehme mal teil  . 
ich bin erst jetzt 1 jahr im verein und wollte mal auch teil nehmen . 
Geangelt wird an einem langsam fließenden fließenden "Fluss". 
Doch jetzt stellt sich die frage, welche futter, weil es werden ja mehrere mit ihrem mix ankommen und man möchte ja ein besseres haben als die anderen.
Ich habe das "Brassen Bream und das Explosiv Feeder" beides von mosella. 
Diese beiden werde ich dann zusammenmixen, aber was kann man so noch reinmachen , sozusagen der feinschliff, mir ist wohl bekannt dass man irgendne melasse nehmen kann. 
Ich geh mit ner Winkelpicker und ner Feederrute an den start. 


MfG Kaljan |wavey:


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Würde noch Haferflocken und Popcornmehl dazugeben das ist immer ein bringer!
Sonst kannst du noch Knoblauch oder Anis dazu geben!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Kaljan (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

hmm... 
hast damit schon erfolge verbuchen können ??


----------



## Sirrel (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nimm auf jeden Fall was süßes. Brassen mögens süß 
Cornflakes (Honig oder Schokodinger) im Schredder zu Mehl machen und ein wenig mit rein.....kommt an ;-)


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



Kaljan schrieb:


> hmm...
> hast damit schon erfolge verbuchen können ??



Aufjedenfall habe ich da mit schon gefangen!

mfg Marvin

Probier es aus und du wirst fangen :m!


----------



## Kaljan (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

was könnt mir noch so empfehlen, an futter: 
ich habe schon explosiv und brassen bream von mosella , wie schon gesagt. 
soll ich da evtl noch was untermischen an fertig futter oder es sein lassen.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich würde dir einfach 2kg Explosiv Feeder mit 500g Paniermehl und 500g Maismehl empfehlen dann ein bisschen pocorn gemahlen dazu und haferflocken!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich nehme immer das Top Secret Zeug#6. Das Futter ist billig und das beste ich fange damit wie sau. An unserem See ist das Futter echt das beste. #6


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Bei uns ist Explosiv Stillwasser,Top Sercet Stillwasser,Explosiv Feeder und Brax gut!
Meistens Reicht aber auch der mix,

1000g Paniermehl ausem angelgeschäft weil es feiner ist!
300g   Hanfmehl
300g Bisquitmehl
100g Poipcorn mehl
300g Haferflocenmehl
1000g Maismehl

Dann noch Puddingpulver und Parmesan rein!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Kaljan (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich werde folgendes futter verwenden: 
Explosiv Feeder 
Brasen Bream 
Paniermehl, dann noch als lockstoff Mystery Mix und zu guter letzt ein TL Salz. 

MfG Kaljan


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

hmm....ich bleib bei meiner Sensas 3000 bremes und browning nr.1 mischung 
einfach nen kilo von jedem!


----------



## Kaljan (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich will mal hoffen, dass die mischung morgen läuft . 
und ich denk mal das wasser ist schon kälter als 12 grad oder ?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Denke ich schon das es so um 10-15 Grad sein wird!
Nimm lieber 1 TL Zucker und kein Salz!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Kaljan (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

wenn das wasser so weniger als 12 ° hat  , dann ist es besser, wenn man 1 TL salz nimmt .


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

war ach mal wieder zum feedern gekommen!


----------



## Feeder-Freak (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Wunderschöne Brassen#6. Riesen Petri Heil#6.


----------



## Kaljan (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Petri zu den Brassen. :m

Ich bin schon so heiß auf morgen , wettkampfangeln ...juhuu... 
kann ich endlich mal meine Syntec XL einweihen. 
Und ich hoffe mal, dass es gut beißt und ich auch solche brassen an land drillen kann. 

P.S : Bericht folgt 
MfG Kaljan


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

die auf dem foto´s sind bei uns noch unter dem schnitt eigendlich!
die waren so 45-50cm! also auf die buzz baits hatte ich schon einen von 84cm!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

84cm Brasse?

mfg Marvin


----------



## MrTom (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



> also auf die buzz baits hatte ich schon einen von 84cm!


Ich bin ja wirklich nicht misstrauisch, aber da hätte ich schon ganz gerne mal ein Bild gesehen|kopfkrat
mfg Thomas


----------



## Kaljan (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

die würde ich auch mal sehen.... 
das wäre ja ein neuer rekord |kopfkrat


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Denke ich auch,ich glaube da überschätz einer die Länge der Brassen!
Naja Carpcathcer ebend!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

84 cm brasse jep!
also mein kumpel hat mal ne brasse auf big ball die hatte genau 90cm!
also wir haben öfters mal so große, ich finde das nicht so besonders eigendlich!


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

sorry fotos hab ich leider nicht, da ich das vieh sdo wenig wie möglich an fassen wollte, da es überall so weißte pilze auf der haut hatte :v :v :v


----------



## MrTom (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*



> wir haben öfters mal so große, ich finde das nicht so besonders eigendlich!


Da haste Recht-alles Kleinzeuch:m
Aber jetzt mal im Ernst, glaubst du alles was du da schreibst??
Ich stelle mal die kühne Behauptung auf, dass hier noch keiner aus dem Board eine 90iger Brasse hatte, wenn doch lass ich mich mit Bildern gern überzeugen.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Kaljan (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

so, bin grade vom wettkampfangeln auf friedfische wiedergekommen (8uhr-12uhr) : 
Hab den ersten platz belegt, aber es lief sehr schlecht. 
Konnte eine fette brasse von ca. 1,2 kg fangen und der rest war so klein kram . 
Insgesamt 1,9 kg gingen mir ins netz, wie gesagt, es lief heute seeeeehr wenig. 
Man konnte schon um 11:30 einpacken, weil die beißflaute bis zum schluss anhielt. 
Die fette brasse ging auf meine neue rute, die ich heute zum ersten mal eingeweiht habe.
War ein schöner Drill, war aber leider nur einer an diesem tag. 

MfG Kaljan #h


----------



## Kaljan (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Könnte ich den mit der Browning Syntec Xl bis 100g wg , gezielt auf karpfen angeln, d.h mit der gleichen montage fischen wie bei den "normalen" karpfenruten. anti tangle blei und dann boilie am haar?!?!


----------



## raubfisch22 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

hallo kaljan 
findest du die brasse wirklich so fett ich meine sie hat nur ca 1,2 kg sowas wird bei uns sofort wieder schonent zurückgesetzt 
wie ist den die durchschnitts brasse bei euch |bigeyes bei unds hat sie so 5-6 pfund #6 (durchschnitt) wird auch mal eine von 8 pfund gefangen aber das ist eher selten
(und bester köder bei unds ist immernoch meis made mix )


----------



## Kaljan (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

wir haben leider nicht so fette wie ihr :c:c
bei uns sind die größten 1,5kg o.ä

kannst du mir vllt die feederfrage beantworten  ?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Natürlich kannst du so auch auf Karpfenangeln kein Ding nimm dann aber lieber nur 80 g festblei!
Und warum nimmst du anti-tangle Booms ?Nimm doch safety Clips!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Kaljan (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich angel generell mit safety Clips auf karpfen , bloss mir ist das wort vorhin nicht eingefallen und dann habe ich einfach anti... gesagt.


----------



## Kaljan (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich kann doch ne freilaufrolle montieren oder kann ich das einfach mit gummiband machen , also die schnur "einklemmen", bügel auf und dann mich wieder ins zelt begeben.  <--- wenn ich grade keine freilauf habe


----------



## Kaljan (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

oder habt ihr alle freilaufrollen und keine alternativen falls ihr keine habt?


----------



## raubfisch22 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

also an dermontage würde ich auch nichts dran verändern ich würde nur auf das gummi verzichten und halt die bremse weiter öffnen  so das er auch abziehen kann wenn man keine freilaufrolle hat |wavey:
gruß rene


----------



## raubfisch22 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

und das mit der brasse glaub ich auch die kann bis zu 1m lang werden und 10 kg schwer 
hier mal der link  http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/fische/brassen/
nochmals gruß rene
#6


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

wenigstens einer der mir glaub 

ich verpreche wenn ich nächtes mal son ding hab mach ich ein foto von


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ist ja jetzt auch egal das gehört nicht zum Thema!
War keiner mehr los?

Wetter ist ja super(bei uns zumindestens).

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

bei mir is ******* kalt....unser feedersee ist voller algen und kurz vorm umkippen!

was soll ich da machen??

montag bis donnerstag gehts erstmal zum boilieangeln, da kann ich auch noch paar brassen ärgern hoffe ich, solange ich ausschlafen kann!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

So ich gehe jetzt wieder Pickern am Kanal!
Sollte ich jetzt ehr auf Brassen oder Rotaugen setzen?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hallo Friedfisch Freaks,
ich habe jetzt am WE ein angeln also Am Sonntag!
Wie sollte ich meine Maden behandeln damit sie außergewöhnlich werden?
Ich dachte an Kaffepulver habe ich schon oft gemacht aber das habe ich halt schon gehabt brauche was neues was ich auch zuhause habe!

Bitte helft mir!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ich hatte mal so eine kleine Lockstoff Packung von mosella!

150 gramm oder so.....War ein Vanille Aroma, is eig für das Grundfutter gedacht, aber ich habe imer meine Maden drin Krabbeln lassen! ich muss echt sagen das lief echt gut!

das haste natürlich nicht zuhaus is schon kla 

Hast du KABA Vanille Zuhaus?? das geht auch !


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (3. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nein ganz normalen Vanillezucker habe ich mehr nicht!
Aber ich probiere es mal aus !
Danke Bilder Folgen demnächst von Morgen!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (4. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hallo Friedfisch Fans,
Wir (Philipp,Robin und ich) starteten am 4.11.2007 an unserem Vereinsbaggersee einen Ansitz auf Barsch und Friedfisch.
Um 6 Uhr aufstehen obwohl ich noch den ganzen Abend Fernseh gesehen habe , wie es leider bei "Schlag den Raab " ausging.
Na dann um 6 aufgestanden und erstmal einen Tee geamacht und angezogen.
Doch dann wie immer nach dem Wach werden wurde ich ganz heiß auf den Ansitz und war am hoffen das nicht soviele Mitangler da sind und uns die besten Plätze rauben.
Eine lange Stunde Autofahrt ging vorrüber und wir Starten an unserem "Lieblingsplatz" (JA er war endlich mal Frei).Wir bauten unser Lager auf und bastelten die Montagen zusammen.An jeweils 1 von 2 Ruten kam ein dicker,fetter und saftiger Tauwurm auf den Haken "Lecker".Schnell in den Bissanzeiger rein,Swinger reinhängen und Ruhe.
Dann machten wir unsere Winkelpicker fertig und rührten,siebten das Futter zurecht.
Bis 13.30 nicht ein FISCH auf die Winkelpicker . Barsche bissen auf die Tauwürmer aber ich wollte große Rotaugen und Brassen.Ein paar Minuten später dann doch die ersehnten Bisse "Biss"-"Anschlag"-"Sitzt" das ging dann 1std. so.30 sec. nach dem auftrefen des Futterkorbes auf den Boden kamen immer wieder die Bisse.Wenn wir an unserm See Fische fangen dann kommen die Bisse nie im 5min Takt sondern immer im 20-40sec. Takt!
2 Maden am 16 er Haken war die Top Köder für die kleinen Rotaugen,die großen wollten nur Caster.Also Caster dran und prompt ein etwas größeres für unsern See.
Das Rotauge war 35cm und knapp 800g schwer.





Aufeinmal fingen die Barsche auch an auf die Maden an der Winkelpicker zu beißen (Nichts besonderes aber die Würmer wollten die Barsche nicht mehr).Philipp konnte dann einen schönen Barsch am leichten Gerät fangen .
Der Barsch war c.a 30cm lang und 600g Schwer.









Dann waren wir alles schon ziemlich müde und holten nach einander Rotaugen aus dem See bis aufeinmal ein Hecht 1m vorm Ufer hevorkommt und sich auf das noch am Haken Zappelnde Rotaugen zu schnappen (Für Leidenschafftlich Spinnfischer natürlich Bitter) da der Räuber über geschätzte 1m war.Schnell die Spinnrute genommen und geworfen aber nichts "Schade".
Nach weiteren Winkelpicker versuchen find Philipp noch eine schöne Brasse und Robin noch einen Barsch.





Ich hatte noch ein gutes Rotauge und viele Kleine.Am Ende des Tages wurden die Fische auf einen kleinen Fototermin eingeladen und vielleicht sind die Fische in 1 Jahr noch größer ;-) .Wir packten zusammen und fuhren Richtung Heim.Im Auto schon gepennt und jetzt sitze ich hier und schreibe.
War ein wirklich schöner Tag.

mfg Marvin


----------



## Zalt1990 (4. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja konnte auch direckt meine neu Winkelnpicker (Speed Master Multi Winkel-Picker) ein weien, mit Brasch, Rotauge und Brasse beinahe noch Hecht ;-).
Naja so in allem war der heutige Tag ein super Fischreicher Tag!!!

mfg Philipp


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (5. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

@ all,
noch mal zu meinem Ansitz!
Wir angelten an einem Baggersee dafür suche ich eine feeder rute die leicht,schnell und für Rotaugen und Brassen gedacht ist!
Dachte an Shimano Speedmaster Light oder Medium feeder weiß nicht welche von beiden!
Mit meiner Shimano Speedmaster Multipicker bin ich super zufrieden aber nur für den nahebereich auf Entfernung muss ne feeder her!
Was meint ihr?

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (6. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Wenn du mit der Speedmaster Multipicker zufrieden bist, dann würde ich vond er gleichen Serie auch die Feeder nehmen 

Ich würde die Medium nehmen, da man dort auch mal größern exemplaren genug Reserve hat! Durch den Futterkorb und das Futter dort drin, kommt auch ein bisschen Gewicht zusammen..wenn du denn noch auf weite Entferung fischt, würde ich dir die Medium empfehlen!!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja aber ich fische die ja nur in einem 10ha Baggersee und in der Lippe und das was ich schon geschrieben habe.
Für mittlere entfernung und langsam fließendes Gewässer.
Was meint ihr?
Und welche Rolle?
Dachte an eine Aero A also die alten die schwarzen in 5000?

mfg Marvin

Ich bin für die Light!
Was meint ihr?


----------



## gifhorner anglerk (7. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Nimm die Medium, Light is nur für geringe Entfernung mit kleinen Futterkörben, ich empfehle dir die Medium, is einfach besser für Entfernung, also ich habe eine Colmic Progressive medium und eine Colmic o`Haramedium , progressive 30-80g, o`Hara bis 60g Wurfgewicht, mit der Progressive knalle ich die 20 bis 30g Körbe bis 60m. Mit der o`Hara bis zu 40m, die ist zwar für kurze Entfernung besser, aber für lange nicht, es sind zwar beides medium, aber eben mit einem relativ großen Wurfgewichtunterschied, und mit der schwereren kommt man einfach besser raus.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Ja aber die Shimano Speedmaster Serie ist was ganz anderes das kann man so nicht vergleichen alleine schon weil die Speedmaster Light feeder schon 100g WG hat.
Und 20-30g Körbe werfe ich mit meiner Speedmaster Winkelpicker (40g 2,4-2,7) locker auf 20-30m .
Da brauche ich keine Feeder.
Ich brauche dir für weiten bis 40-70m und 30-50g Körbe .

???

mfg Marvin


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (15. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

ich würde trotzdem die Medium nehmen!!!!


----------



## bassking (20. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hallo zusammen.

erstmal Sorry- das ich hier meine Frage stelle- ich kann momentan kein eigenes Thema erstellen, weil der Computer nach dem Abschicken des fertigen Textes immer "löscht"- und die Fehlermeldung "Text zu kurz" erscheint (Überschrift bleibt aber stehen)...weiß einfach nicht, warum- Gleiches passiert beim Antworten- nur die Schnellantwort klappt....!?

Also hier mal meine Winterfrage: In einem kleinen See bei uns in der Nähe wurden kürzlich fangfähige Karpfen und schöne Schleien besetzt- der See ist am Rand etwa 1-2m tief, sehr klar, fällt dann ab auf ca. 3,5m. und in der Mitte gibt es ein "Loch" von etwa 8m. Tiefe.
Das Kraut ist jetzt zum großen Teil abgestorben.
Frage: Lohnt sich jetzt ein Versuch auf die frisch besetzten Karpfen und Schleien?

Die Fische haben wirklich schöne Besatzgrößen: Karpfen etwa 3-6 Pfund und Schleien bis 40 cm !

Könnt Ihr mir Tips geben- ich bin eher ein "Spinner" würde aber gerne 1,2 Versuche machen um einen schönen Küchenfisch zu fangen.

Wie würdet Ihr jetzt angeln- anfüttern mit Pellets - wie in der Zucht und dann mit Waggler und Laubwurm?

Meint Ihr, die Satzfische beißen Jetzt überhaupt noch...und wo- im Tiefen, im Flachen, lohnt sich das Angeln im Dunkeln mit Leuchtpose- oder sind die Beißzeiten jetzt gegen Mittag?
Sollte man vielleicht mit Futterkorb und "Winterfutter" angeln...und wie muss das Füttern aussehen- lohnt vielleicht auch das mehrtägige Anlegen eines Futterplatzes jetzt noch?
Ich habe wirklich wenig Ahnung von dieser Friedfischangelei- und würde mich echt über Gerätetips /Ködertips und Taktiktips sehr freuen !

Grüße, Bassking.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (21. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Im Winter kann man sehr gut mit dem Waggler auf die Satzkarpfen angeln

mfg Flo


----------



## bassking (21. November 2007)

*AW: "Aktuelle" -Feeder&Winkelpicker Erfolge!*

Hi Flo- was nimmst Du denn für Köder und Anfüttermaterial?

Gehen auch Würmer und Mais gut?

Bassking.


----------

